# White Widow X Bigbud



## Min8040 (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anyone grown this strain from female seeds that can shed some light on it for me regarding yield.
I want to give it a go as I have seeds but I read a journal somewhere on here and I was not pleased with there out come. I think they got something like 2oz dried using a 600watt.
I looking to get a minimum of 6oz off the 1plant. I'll be using a 400mh to start veg then 600hps for flower for the first 2-4 weeks then two 600"s for the rest of flowering.
The grow with be in coco and also using coco nutes.
I'll veg 18/6 for 4weeks then flower 12/12 for 8weeks.
What should I be able to produce??

Thanks.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 19, 2013)

Great Genetics! Very very pleased with everything about her. HUGE yield, potent widow buzz. I am on my second run of her, and have made my own fem ceeds using this strain! Last run w her, very lemony (ww) smelling. This time, i shit you not, she wreaks like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!

I like to grow multiple strains at once, I had 5 plants going under a 400 watt HPS in a soil mix using only one gallon pots. I grew her as a single stalked plant and popped off a bit over 3 oz off of her alone!


----------



## Min8040 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's good to hear. So if I run 2 600's I should achieve atleast 6oz.
1 has just germ'd in paper towel. I will put it into a little pot 2morrow to give it a shot.
Thanks for your reply amgprb. My pineapple chunk is almost done. Doesn't look to be a big yield but I had a few probs as it is my first indoor grow.


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Sep 19, 2013)

i just harvested a WWxBB. cant comment on yield (if you saw my grow journal youd know why) but smell and taste and fucking gross IMO. i grew it alongside a few different strains. this is by far the worst smelling and tasting. its a personal preference though so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm about to drop one in flower.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 19, 2013)

Got one in seedlings right now popped out of soil about 4 days ago.
Only going 150w Hps, so we'll see how our results stack up...
I think we should compare, yeah?


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds good to me. I'm growing in 3.4gal airpot with a pro mix coco blend. I shall post done pics up tonight.


----------



## Min8040 (Sep 19, 2013)

I will definitely be watching. If mine takes off I might take pics so we can all compare.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 19, 2013)

By far the lowest grade bud of any seed i have ever grown without exception.
Yield is high but why waste your time on mid grade. The guy above raving about it is full of shit 
the smoke sucks.


----------



## lilroach (Sep 19, 2013)

I have grown a few WWXBB's and so far it's my favorite weed that I've grown. Buds so big and heavy they hang from the plant like lead weights. The buzz is very energetic, you feel like going out and doing something instead of laying on a couch.








I've got a 4th generation clone in 12/12 now, and just pulled the 5th gen clones tonight. It's a hearty plant and is ready around 60 days.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 20, 2013)

lilroach said:


> I have grown a few WWXBB's and so far it's my favorite weed that I've grown. Buds so big and heavy they hang from the plant like lead weights. The buzz is very energetic, you feel like going out and doing something instead of laying on a couch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn shame you have never smoked decent weed before. Want something good that yields try
some top dawg seeds stardawg or tres stardawg because the wwxbb absolutely sucks ass. I could barely give it away. I honestly could probably grow better from seeds out of a mex brick. So many options out there but you picked the worse. Fuck even a mid grade like white russian blows it away and yields.


----------



## lilroach (Sep 20, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Damn shame you have never smoked decent weed before. Want something good that yields try
> some top dawg seeds stardawg or tres stardawg because the wwxbb absolutely sucks ass. I could barely give it away. I honestly could probably grow better from seeds out of a mex brick. So many options out there but you picked the worse. Fuck even a mid grade like white russian blows it away and yields.


There's a whole lot of "maybes" here....maybe I got lucky and got an odd five seeds that are above average. Maybe you got a shit batch of WWXBB seeds. Maybe something went wrong with your grow.

I've been smoking for 38 years. Yeah, I've smoke some shit weed, and I've smoked some amazing weed....as have the friends that have smoked my WWXBB who told me it's the best weed they've smoked....ever.

Is WWXBB the best weed ever.....I doubt it. Right now I have "Original Amnesia", "Mataro Blue", a second run of "OG Kush", "7/8 Sour", and "Royal Haze" going. I have seeds for "NYCD", and "Bruce Banner" on deck. I'm always looking for something better.

I'm sorry that you've had bad luck with WWXBB. OG Kush is supposed to be amazing weed, and I found it acceptable, but still prefer the WWXBB.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 20, 2013)

I have 1 growing outdoors, and it is the biggest plant I have ever grown. It is about 9' tall and about as big around. It is frosty as fuck, and has a great smell. The smell to me is somewhat sweet and fruity. I can't comment on the smoke just yet though. I'm guessing I am going to get at least 2 pounds off of her. I'm thinking I am going to like the smoke from her though. At least I hope so, because I am going to have a shit load of it! Lol!


----------



## lilroach (Sep 20, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Damn shame you have never smoked decent weed before. Want something good that yields try
> some top dawg seeds stardawg or tres stardawg because the wwxbb absolutely sucks ass. I could barely give it away. I honestly could probably grow better from seeds out of a mex brick. So many options out there but you picked the worse. Fuck even a mid grade like white russian blows it away and yields.


There's a whole lot of "maybes" here....maybe I got lucky and got an odd five seeds that are above average. Maybe you got a shit batch of WWXBB seeds. Maybe something went wrong with your grow.

I've been smoking for 38 years. Yeah, I've smoke some shit weed, and I've smoked some amazing weed....as have the friends that have smoked my WWXBB who told me it's the best weed they've smoked....ever.

Is WWXBB the best weed ever.....I doubt it. Right now I have "Original Amnesia", "Mataro Blue", a second run of "OG Kush", "7/8 Sour", "Snozzberry" and "Royal Haze" going. I have seeds for "NYCD", and "Bruce Banner" on deck. I'm always looking for something better.

I'm sorry that you've had bad luck with WWXBB. OG Kush is supposed to be amazing weed, and I found it acceptable, but still prefer the WWXBB.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 20, 2013)

Its just in my experience (not just the wwxbb grow that went well but sucked)almost anything with big bud 
in it is low potency and with that being said I think white widow strains kind of suck as well. Of course I live in a legal med state with a heavy california smoke influence this makes top grade smoke a must. We prefer ogs chems and diesels around hear. You have responded with class though...We just have a difference of opinion I suppose.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 20, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Its just in my experience (not just the wwxbb grow that went well but sucked)almost anything with big bud
> in it is low potency and with that being said I think white widow strains kind of suck as well. Of course I live in a legal med state with a heavy california smoke influence this makes top grade smoke a must. You have responded with class though...We just have a difference of opinion I suppose.


THANK YOU!

Resolved with grace, and not a pissing match: The trolls have lost this day, as level headedness prevails! 

Lol, i knocked my seedling over while tending to my 5' girls earlier, but the vegbox too close to my flowering tent.
Almost didn't have an entry for our comparison here, heh. Saved her though, and once i pop her in flower ill post some pics.
For now she's not worth looking at.


----------



## lilroach (Sep 20, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Its just in my experience (not just the wwxbb grow that went well but sucked)almost anything with big bud
> in it is low potency and with that being said I think white widow strains kind of suck as well. Of course I live in a legal med state with a heavy california smoke influence this makes top grade smoke a must. We prefer ogs chems and diesels around hear. You have responded with class though...We just have a difference of opinion I suppose.


Too often people get into pissing battle...for what end? Pride? There's been rare times where I let my pride get in the way of my common sense.....the thing about a piss-fight is even the winner is covered in pee.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 20, 2013)

lilroach said:


> Too often people get into pissing battle...for what end? Pride? There's been rare times where I let my pride get in the way of my common sense.....the thing about a piss-fight is even the winner is covered in pee.


Kinda like my reasoning behind why I choose to ignore some comments (like the one on the previous page claiming im full of shit). Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I just ignore ignorant comments (most of the time)...


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 20, 2013)

amgprb said:


> Kinda like my reasoning behind why I choose to ignore some comments (like the one on the previous page claiming im full of shit). Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I just ignore ignorant comments (most of the time)...


 I try to do that more often than not as well, though i must admit i succumb to the odd instigation every now and again.


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 22, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> Has anyone grown this strain from female seeds that can shed some light on it for me regarding yield.
> I want to give it a go as I have seeds but I read a journal somewhere on here and I was not pleased with there out come. I think they got something like 2oz dried using a 600watt.
> I looking to get a minimum of 6oz off the 1plant. I'll be using a 400mh to start veg then 600hps for flower for the first 2-4 weeks then two 600"s for the rest of flowering.
> The grow with be in coco and also using coco nutes.
> ...


I have a little experience with the White Russian. It's White Widow crossed with AK47. The reason that was done was because WW on it's own is a weak yielder. But not so weak that you'd get only 2 zs per plant. That's just weak growing skills. Something went really wrong there. Anyway, knowing Big Bud to be a big yielder...if it's crossed with WW then it should yield 6 zs per no prob. My 5 WRs gave me 24 zs total and 1 was a runt and I made a mistake that cost me some weight...and still the buds were bending the branches down. I have to say...WR is the best tasting smoke I've ever had... so far...


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Sep 22, 2013)

I got two female beans WW x BB vegging on week 7, it's my first run with these beans. Using 400w MH for vegging and HPS for flowering doing a little scrog with these ladies. They're about 24" at the moment they were a bit slow at the begging but that might be because of my temps were a bit high but now they're growing like they should, will be switching to 12/12 in next few days. Here some pictures, nothing really to look at  

Good Luck on your grow.


----------



## Min8040 (Sep 22, 2013)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> I got two female beans WW x BB vegging on week 7, it's my first run with these beans. Using 400w MH for vegging and HPS for flowering doing a little scrog with these ladies. They're about 24" at the moment they were a bit slow at the begging but that might be because of my temps were a bit high but now they're growing like they should, will be switching to 12/12 in next few days. Here some pictures, nothing really to look at  View attachment 2831286View attachment 2831288View attachment 2831289View attachment 2831290
> 
> Good Luck on your grow.


Looks good to me. Thanks for sharing. If you make a grow journal please share the link with me.


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice scrog set up


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Sep 22, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> Looks good to me. Thanks for sharing. If you make a grow journal please share the link with me.


Min nah, I don't think I'll do that. Didn't even start a thread for this grow, maybe I'll post some pictures when they start to bud nicely and some end results shots  if anything I'll be putting some pictures in my old thread which is in my sig.


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Sep 22, 2013)

Gquebed said:


> Nice scrog set up


Thx Gquebed, it's pretty small it fits only two plants at a time, but there's no need for more (for now).


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 22, 2013)

It's a really hardy plant, super easy to grow and grows FAST. I can't comment on smoke or anything, I hope its not as shitty as everyone's saying... I've heard mixed reviews. Here's mine @ 32 days since showing pistils:














You can see my full grow journal in my sig


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Sep 23, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> It's a really hardy plant, super easy to grow and grows FAST. I can't comment on smoke or anything, I hope its not as shitty as everyone's saying... I've heard mixed reviews. Here's mine @ 32 days since showing pistils:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bygone very nice looking lady  How many of them you got in there? or you doing just one? Yeah I read the same mix reviews about ww x bb that the smoke ain't nothing to write home about, but we'll see in about 9-10 weeks, for you it's going to be quicker then 9-10 weeks  so you'll tell us how she smokes.


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 25, 2013)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> Thx Gquebed, it's pretty small it fits only two plants at a time, but there's no need for more (for now).


 I know what you mean. Mine only has room for three. Sometimes less is more


----------



## Happy Haze (Sep 25, 2013)

I have some germinating just now that i intend putting in Coco for the first time. Be interesting to see what some of you guys achieve.


----------



## P Sleezy (Oct 6, 2013)

I have finished a couple wwbb ladies, they yielded nice, I think around 3-4 zips on a shortie, but my new ladies look they will do a bit more. Smoke-wise I wasn't blown away, but also not disappointed... I gave it a 7 outta 10.


----------



## dr.tree (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a pack of rags started what kind of phenotype should I look for? Is it stable?


----------



## BygonEra (Oct 17, 2013)

I harvested my WWxBB about a week ago and have been smoking it today, uncured obviously. So, with that in mind, here's my smoke report:

I'm not sure why, but first of all, I had a lot of red hairs on my buds which tells me that the calyxes didn't fully swell... I chopped her when I saw about 10% amber trichs. So, I'm assuming it's due to not enough light (grew with 220w CFL and 147w LED) even though the buds are massive on my other plant. Not sure if that's due to genetics or conditions. Oh well.. kinda irrelevant

Overall, I'm not super impressed... but still pretty impressed considering this is the first nice plant I've harvested.  But anyways, it doesn't smell super strong but it does have a skunky/earthy/coffee-ish smell to it, taste is similar as well. Super sticky, dense but pretty small buds. I was expecting a bigger yield with the BB cross, but I topped/fimmed a lot so I had a LOT of colas. Typical indica body buzz/couchlock/sleepy kinda high, which I like. I just wish it were stronger... I had to smoke quite a bit. I'd probably give it a 6.5/10, 10 being the best I've ever smoked. Which certainly isn't bad considering this is the second plant I've grown and by far the best... it was really easy to grow, didn't give me any problems, and produced some decent weed. She also hermed on me and I ended up with a few seeds...


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Oct 18, 2013)

yea...^^^ her wwxbb looks lovely... followed her grow for a while and what progress it made so quick!!! But i also have one that i put on 12/12 a few days ago. grows sativa like (stretches) compared to the blueberries i have going that are bushy. Using minimal & organic nutes but havent really had a problem with the plant except for a N deficiency a few weeks in.


----------



## hippies_child (Apr 24, 2015)

I have 2 ww x bb seeds in my first ever grow along with a mk ultra. I'm 2 weeks into veg under a 400w mh in a coco/perlite 70/30 mix 18/6, switching to 400hps 12/12. I started introducing organic nutes a few days ago. They seem to be doing well apart from a slight yellowing on the lower leaves of one of them, putting that down to potential over feeding. Il leave it a while longer before next feed to cure this I think. If u have any tips or advice how to grow this strain so it's potent and high yeilding I would be greatful. Thanks in advance


----------



## lilroach (Apr 26, 2015)

Well someone's revived this thread and I guess I'm glad they did as I've had many harvest of many strains since my glowing comments about WWxBB.

It's all about relatively here......at the time it was indeed the best weed I've ever grown as it was my first several runs of the first strain I grew.

Now it's one of those "If I only knew then what I know now" situations. WW X BB is probably on the bottom of my list as far as strains I've grown. I agree with the comment that anything with "big bud" in it will be questionable as far as potency.

Since two years ago I have become friends with fellow growers on another site that we all share our clones and seeds and the quality of my grows has improved 100 times over.....and what strains I feel are stellar now will probably move down the list as I continue to grow.

Right now I am a big fan of the "clone-only" version of Blue Dream.....a fast growing, pretty good yielding, exceptional weed. If you can lay your hands on a real Blue Dream...do it.

I like G13's Pineapple Express...not so much as it's the best weed I've ever smoked...it isn't.....but I like how it grows out, gives me dense buds, has a really good taste, and the buzz is well above average. It finishes in 8 weeks and will not disappoint. I grow this for commercial purposes.

I got my hands on some Golden Goat crossed with some Pakistan Kush and if you like weed that smells like Fruitloops and taste like it too....it's a really good version that only can be found at one pot-shop in Denver (which I've been told has closed since). The buzz is very uplifting and gives you a shit-eating grin for no reason. 

I also recommend Dinafem's Original Amnesia. While the five seeds I dropped only gave me one beautiful plant (it's documented in my grow journal) it's buzz is tops on my list. It lives up to it's name as I got lost more than once only a few miles from my house. I kept forgetting where I was.

I currently have some Sensi Seeds Northern Lights #5 started and from everything I've read, should be a great addition to my grow room.

Oh....and I almost forgot my current big-time favorite.....Ghost Train Haze #1. Like all hazes it's not a huge yielding strain. After much manipulation and long veg I'm getting just over 2 ounces dry....but the buzz.....in a word....holy shit. I refuse to drive my car when high on this stuff. If you're growing for your own head this is the strain you want in your rotation. Unlike many hazes, this one finishes in 8-9 weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 26, 2015)

lilroach said:


> Well someone's revived this thread and I guess I'm glad they did as I've had many harvest of many strains since my glowing comments about WWxBB.
> 
> It's all about relatively here......at the time it was indeed the best weed I've ever grown as it was my first several runs of the first strain I grew.
> 
> ...


A lot changes over time don't it? Never grew the WWxBB but did notice that G13 labs gigabud is just WWxBB. I a freebie of it but probably won't bother popping it.


----------



## hippies_child (Apr 30, 2015)

Been told wwxbb is a good starter for a beginner like me. Happy so far, few issues with heat but I getting on top of it. I'm half way through week 3 from seed now and they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## sworth (May 2, 2015)

WW x BB a definite favorite of mine! I have one from De Sjamaan "Lemon Bud" almost finishing now. 
Works out great for Scrog as well, so you'll have no worries there 

http://www.singleweedseeds.co.uk/products/de-sjamaan-lemon-bud


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 2, 2015)

Im currently growing feminized bbxww. Just switched the light to 12 about a week ago. So far so good.


----------



## hippies_child (May 3, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Im currently growing feminized bbxww. Just switched the light to 12 about a week ago. So far so good.


Let me know how they get on mate, it would be interesting to know what to expect. Mine are into their 3rd week of veg now and things are starting to pick up, gonna switch 12/12 in a few weeks. My mk ultra has started to catch up too. Getting exciting Now


----------



## sworth (May 3, 2015)

It was with a WW x BB that i reached my personal best of 7 oz from one plant....fingers crossed eh?


----------



## althor (May 3, 2015)

Like everything with Female Seeds, you are getting what you paid for.

If anyone expect WWxBB to be topshelf, well they are going to be disappointed.
If they are expecting a nice yielding, healthy, hearty, non-hermie plant with a solid buzz, well you are going to get it.
If I were a commercial grower, I could see having this in my rotation.


----------



## hippies_child (May 3, 2015)

sworth said:


> It was with a WW x BB that i reached my personal best of 7 oz from one plant....fingers crossed eh?


The biggest yield iv heard of with this plant is 8oz so u pretty much aced it by the sounds of things. I would be happy with 4 tbh lol


----------



## hippies_child (May 3, 2015)

althor said:


> Like everything with Female Seeds, you are getting what you paid for.
> 
> If anyone expect WWxBB to be topshelf, well they are going to be disappointed.
> If they are expecting a nice yielding, healthy, hearty, non-hermie plant with a solid buzz, well you are going to get it.
> If I were a commercial grower, I could see having this in my rotation.


My read up on these seeds follows that story. Ideal for a beginner like me if I want a result first time around.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

althor said:


> Like everything with Female Seeds, you are getting what you paid for.
> 
> If anyone expect WWxBB to be topshelf, well they are going to be disappointed.
> If they are expecting a nice yielding, healthy, hearty, non-hermie plant with a solid buzz, well you are going to get it.
> If I were a commercial grower, I could see having this in my rotation.


Dunno about non-hermie, mate of mine just ran a pack n got 4 hermies mid-late flower, others were fine


----------



## kingJaffejoffer9 (May 3, 2015)

I'm on week 5 with bb x ww ...I'm very impressed by the size of the colas but the smell just isn't there like the other strains I have going..my dinafem ww smells much better than the bb x ww..even my afghani smells better...I don't think the potential yield of bb x ww will convince me to run this strain again


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 3, 2015)

First flowers yesterday


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 3, 2015)

kingJaffejoffer9 said:


> I'm on week 5 with bb x ww ...I'm very impressed by the size of the colas but the smell just isn't there like the other strains I have going..my dinafem ww smells much better than the bb x ww..even my afghani smells better...I don't think the potential yield of bb x ww will convince me to run this strain again


What breeder ?


----------



## hippies_child (May 4, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> First flowers yesterday


Looking good mate


----------



## hippies_child (May 4, 2015)

My ladies at end of week 3 from seed 2x wwxbb, 1x mk ultra.


----------



## hippies_child (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Maat Aatack (May 4, 2015)

Looking very good. Which seed bank or breeder did your seeds come from?


----------



## hippies_child (May 4, 2015)

Had them from www.femaleseeds.nl


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 4, 2015)

Haven't heard of them. I got these ones from amaterdammarajuanaseeds.com and supposedly they are ww female x bb male.


----------



## hippies_child (May 5, 2015)

Il have to check them out. I actually had these seeds 3 yrs ago lol, they are like New  I have a collection of all sort of bag seeds for my next attempt along with a few cuttings.


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 5, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> I actually had these seeds 3 yrs ago lol, they are like New


3 years!!?? Wow how did you store them? I ran across some Early Pearl seeds I bought about 10 years ago and tried to germ them, but they said no.


----------



## hippies_child (May 5, 2015)

I had them in the fridge for nearly a yr then I moved and just stored in a draw ever since. Years ago my mum used to grow outdoors, when she passed I found her seed bank, I'm sure some of them are 20 yrs old. Il try them 1 day


----------



## Pauly420 (May 7, 2015)

Here's a pic of my fem seeds bbxww (on the left). Heavy weight strawberry cheesecake on the right. Both in 3gal pots just threw into flower a week ago. I only topped the bbxww once but I topped the strawberry twice. But so far this has been relatively easy. Small amount of nute burn early on but now she's doing great. Just got first hairs!


----------



## hippies_child (May 7, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Here's a pic of my fem seeds bbxww (on the left). Heavy weight strawberry cheesecake on the right. Both in 3gal pots just threw into flower a week ago. I only topped the bbxww once but I topped the strawberry twice. But so far this has been relatively easy. Small amount of nute burn early on but now she's doing great. Just got first hairs!


At what stage did u top your wwxbb, I'm in two minds whether to do it.


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 7, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> At what stage did u top your wwxbb, I'm in two minds whether to do it.


So was I mate... Matter of fact I ran a poll in my thread on whether to do it at all. I think more than topping, LST is almost completely called for. The number of tops I've gotten since I bent them over has increased a crap load. First batch I pinched 4 of the tallest once I moved them to the flowering room, and bent them all over. The second round, still in the veg room, I bent over much earlier in their cycle... Say at 3/4 weeks... I'll continue doing it to maintain an even canopy.


----------



## hippies_child (May 7, 2015)

Iv read varied accounts with regards to topping as yield may increase but so does veg time. So its swings and roundabouts to me but "LST" sounds interesting. My ladies are 4 weeks into veg tomorrow, when would u suggest bending them?


----------



## Pauly420 (May 7, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> At what stage did u top your wwxbb, I'm in two minds whether to do it.


Ii waited till the 5th node for the BBXWW. I only topped the main stalk once, no side branches. This is only my second "grow" so I am relatively inexperienced, but i have been reading a lot.


----------



## hippies_child (May 7, 2015)

This is my first proper grow. I too have done a lot of research, in fact iv had no input from anyone so I hope I do myself proud. Thanx for the guidance, much appreciated


----------



## adge5186 (May 7, 2015)

I'm almost 2 weeks into 12/12 I have 1 WW x BB fem in the middle of the pic and she is looking ok for my first grow


----------



## hippies_child (May 8, 2015)

adge5186 said:


> I'm almost 2 weeks into 12/12 I have 1 WW x BB fem in the middle of the pic and she is looking ok for my first grow


Did u grow from cuttings or seed?


----------



## kingJaffejoffer9 (May 8, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> What breeder ?


Female seeds


----------



## adge5186 (May 8, 2015)

Hippies child i started from seed and vegged For about 5 weeks, topping her twice, first the main branch then the 2 top shoots that grew out. The undergrowth from the bottom nodes bushes out. You may not be able to see from the pic but she now has 12 good tops! This strain stated online that she responds well to topping and they did not lie. I bought 4 seeds for sensible seeds. I do not recommend them as the 4 seeds I received were small and pale white. I only got one to germinate so that pissed me off and I never got a response back from them. But as far as the flowering one I have I am impressed by it so far!


----------



## hippies_child (May 8, 2015)

adge5186 said:


> Hippies child i started from seed and vegged For about 5 weeks, topping her twice, first the main branch then the 2 top shoots that grew out. The undergrowth from the bottom nodes bushes out. You may not be able to see from the pic but she now has 12 good tops! This strain stated online that she responds well to topping and they did not lie. I bought 4 seeds for sensible seeds. I do not recommend them as the 4 seeds I received were small and pale white. I only got one to germinate so that pissed me off and I never got a response back from them. But as far as the flowering one I have I am impressed by it so far!


Ye from what iv read these plants love their nutes, there hardy and big yielders. Apparently a tidy high 6-7/10 but not the best taste. I have two wwxbb on the go so I may have a go at topping one of them but I'm not messing with my mk ultra. Beautiful smell off the mk already


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 8, 2015)

Plant in the pic is Daisy. She's the most vigorous of the phenos of the 20 seeds I germinated. she will be 7 weeks old tomorrow. I pinched her once at 5 weeks, and LST her when needed.
The whole lot of them are pretty easy going with the exception of one that is never satisfied... Probably more Widow than BB...


----------



## hippies_child (May 9, 2015)

Here are my ladies they are 4 week's old today. Wwxbb have 5 nodes and the mk ultra has 4. Pretty easy to tell apart. They seem good to me I think lol. What do u guys think? Do they look a tidy size for 4 weeks?

Criticism is free education


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 9, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Here are my ladies they are 4 week's old today. Wwxbb have 5 nodes and the mk ultra has 4. Pretty easy to tell apart. They seem good to me I think lol. What do u guys think? Do they look a tidy size for 4 weeks?
> 
> Criticism is free education


Hey nice. Looking healthy for sure. What lighting are you under again?


----------



## hippies_child (May 9, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Hey nice. Looking healthy for sure. What lighting are you under again?


I had them under 400mh but it was uncontrollably warm so lowered it to 300. Started them under 300w cfl. Got them on 18/6 at the moment.


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 9, 2015)

Just looked at some old pics of one from when they were 4 weeks... Under 650hps


----------



## adge5186 (May 9, 2015)

mine under a 1000w hps looking good so far for my first serious grow


----------



## adge5186 (May 9, 2015)

just swiched to hps tonight


----------



## Min8040 (May 9, 2015)

adge5186 said:


> just swiched to hps tonight


What size tent?


----------



## adge5186 (May 9, 2015)

3 x 3 with a shit ton of fans lol its working


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 10, 2015)

These are all wwxbb, the same plants as the above picture, in 2nd week of flower under 2 x 1000w hps


----------



## sworth (May 10, 2015)

I can see why you have a chair in there


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 10, 2015)

sworth said:


> I can see why you have a chair in there


Better than any media I've ever known!


----------



## sworth (May 10, 2015)

True that! I need to buy some sunglasses; the amount of time I spend just looking  ....don't fancy cataracts in my old age


----------



## sworth (May 10, 2015)

herestilll said:


> http://www.facebook.com/adam.buck969


WTF?


----------



## Min8040 (May 11, 2015)

WTF? 
my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Min8040 (May 11, 2015)

herestilll said:


> http://www.facebook.com/adam.buck969


I think best you stop posting this here.


----------



## sworth (May 11, 2015)

And elsewhere...it's posted everywhere :/ Nice to know we're so popular...
Maybe we should let the guy know his profile is being bandied about so regardlessly?...


----------



## adge5186 (May 15, 2015)

Update:3 weeks into 12/12 and I am happy so far with my first grow! The ww x bb plant is looking good so far she is starting to get a little frosty already! how long do they typically flower?


----------



## sworth (May 15, 2015)

You're looking at around 7 more weeks


----------



## adge5186 (May 22, 2015)

This is my first grow and I don't know if this is foxtailing , false pods or just a hermie plant please help all feedback is appreciated thanks


----------



## Good Bud Big (May 22, 2015)

Popped all 4 from a pack off Herbies. All 4 sprouted about the same time. I got 3 distinct phenotypes, the best grows vigorous gets frosty early on and produces dense golfball nugs very fruity subtle musk of skunk. The other phenos were a smaller yeilding sativa like plant that grows pistols on its pistols later in flower very weird and great smoke smells almost like peanutbutter and jelly mixed with cat piss, and an indica resembling plant that stays a vibrant deep green grows well and stout with crazy branching and big colas. Beautiful flowers the smoke would still be of medicinal grade, but there is thruth to the smoke being nothing magical.

I got a freebie seed Critical Super Silver Haze with my pack. I recommend this strain if you like yeilding fastish flowering sativa like flowers. Very resinous aromatic and flavourful, about a 10 week from flip strain but the classic lemon cleaner taste and exotic aroma during/after curing is remarkable.


----------



## sworth (May 22, 2015)

adge5186 said:


> This is my first grow and I don't know if this is foxtailing , false pods or just a hermie plant please help all feedback is appreciated thanks


Look fine to me


----------



## adge5186 (May 22, 2015)

sworth said:


> Look fine to me


Someone else told me that my plants are pollinated and I'm gonna have tons of seeds. I'm worried now I was fearing a hermie but didn't find any balls and chopped the males super early


----------



## sworth (May 22, 2015)

You should be okay. Hermies are unmistakable, and I don't see any hermie action in your pics.
Even if you have some seeds it's not the end of the world by any means; it's a much nicer smoke that comes off a plant that's thrown some seeds... imo


----------



## adge5186 (May 22, 2015)

sworth said:


> You should be okay. Hermies are unmistakable, and I don't see any hermie action in your pics.
> Even if you have some seeds it's not the end of the world by any means; it's a much nicer smoke that comes off a plant that's thrown some seeds... imo


Thanks I will keep you updated I appreciate your feedback


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 23, 2015)

Idk, they are looking pretty good, smelling pretty good. Don't know how it tastes or smokes, but I can't imagine foundational genetics such as these are unworthy of maintenance. 3 weeks in


----------



## Good Bud Big (May 24, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Idk, they are looking pretty good, smelling pretty good. Don't know how it tastes or smokes, but I can't imagine foundational genetics such as these are unworthy of maintenance. 3 weeks in


I'd rate the smoke a 7 out of 10. Very potent and looks phenomenal, tastes and aromas are of pungent fruit with a hashy exhale. I did get 3 phenos, im describing the best of the three. With a good cure buds smell sour and take on an even more pungent fruity aroma mostly when breaking down nug and very expansive in the lungs. I harvested a little too amber for my taste, but everyone likes this smoke


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 24, 2015)

Excellent info ... So much better a review than "this smoke is dog shit!"


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 24, 2015)

Good Bud Big said:


> I'd rate the smoke a 7 out of 10. Very potent and looks phenomenal, tastes and aromas are of pungent fruit with a hashy exhale. I did get 3 phenos, im describing the best of the three. With a good cure buds smell sour and take on an even more pungent fruity aroma mostly when breaking down nug and very expansive in the lungs. I harvested a little too amber for my taste, but everyone likes this smoke


I'm seeing two distinct phenos with possibly another two outside of the norm on both sides. The heavy leaning fat leaf indica (1 of 20), the right down the middle 50/50 split with typical squat growth habit but narrower leaves than the first type (15/20). Then there's the super vigorous larger variety of the above (3/20) and one that is very sparcly foliated but thick stemmed (1-20). They all look to be good yield era and have been very easy to grow save a little nute deficiency in the solo cup/early transplant stage. I'll keep track of them through the cure and report back on their outcomes.


----------



## Good Bud Big (May 24, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> I'm seeing two distinct phenos with possibly another two outside of the norm on both sides. The heavy leaning fat leaf indica (1 of 20), the right down the middle 50/50 split with typical squat growth habit but narrower leaves than the first type (15/20). Then there's the super vigorous larger variety of the above (3/20) and one that is very sparcly foliated but thick stemmed (1-20). They all look to be good yield era and have been very easy to grow save a little nute deficiency in the solo cup/early transplant stage. I'll keep track of them through the cure and report back on their outcomes.


The indica pheno stayed bushy and very healthy green thtoughout defo a keeper. The vigourous plant shows the best of both crosses and has almost oversized trichs, if you flower them at the perfect time every bud site is fat and dense. Great leaf to calyx ratio on both keepers(indica and vigourous 50/50) both are fruity trich filled flowers with subtle sour and skunk musks.

I dont remember if i said anything about the 3rd pheno but it was a bitch in veg and surprised me in flower. Rediculous bud sites, smallish girth on the colas but dense and the pistols shot out all crazy like the last week. 

Great starter plants for anyone new to growing or looking for easy to maintain girls that yield and put you on your ass


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 24, 2015)

Good Bud Big said:


> The indica pheno stayed bushy and very healthy green thtoughout defo a keeper. The vigourous plant shows the best of both crosses and has almost oversized trichs, if you flower them at the perfect time every bud site is fat and dense. Great leaf to calyx ratio on both keepers(indica and vigourous 50/50) both are fruity trich filled flowers with subtle sour and skunk musks.
> 
> I dont remember if i said anything about the 3rd pheno but it was a bitch in veg and surprised me in flower. Rediculous bud sites, smallish girth on the colas but dense and the pistols shot out all crazy like the last week.
> 
> Great starter plants for anyone new to growing or looking for easy to maintain girls that yield and put you on your ass


Yes the 3rd pheno has been a bitch in veg, but has really surprised me in flowering stage.


----------



## hippies_child (May 29, 2015)

Thought I'd upload some new pics of my       girls. 7 week's old.


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 29, 2015)

Looks familiar  is that the pot ur going to finish them in?


----------



## hippies_child (May 29, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Looks familiar  is that the pot ur going to finish them in?


Ye dnt see any point changing. They are 15 litre pots dnt think I have space for anything bigger


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 29, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Ye dnt see any point changing. They are 15 litre pots dnt think I have space for anything bigger


You gonna switch to 12/12 soon or are they already on that schedule?


----------



## hippies_child (May 29, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> You gonna switch to 12/12 soon or are they already on that schedule?


I'm gona give it a week then switch because my mk is not quite 12" yet


----------



## Pauly420 (May 29, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> At what stage did u top your wwxbb, I'Sorrm in two minds whether to do it.


Sorry for the late reply...But basically i think I topped it at around 3-4 weeks of veg, and left it after that. I essentially waited untill the 5th-7th node came up. But now both colas are packing on weight! Ill toss up some pics on my next water if i remeber


----------



## hippies_child (May 29, 2015)

Better late than never haha.
Apart from a few branches off the bottoms I have just let them go natural, they look impressive. How long are u vegging again?


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 29, 2015)

My first group of pl


hippies_child said:


> Better late than never haha.
> Apart from a few branches off the bottoms I have just let them go natural, they look impressive. How long are u vegging again?


natural is so pretty but sadly I think the have to be trained to maximize yield.


----------



## Jack87112 (May 30, 2015)

White Widow won several cannibis cups so it can't be that bad? Almost every smoke shop in Amsterdam has it on their menu? It works for me.


----------



## hippies_child (May 30, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> My first group of pl
> 
> natural is so pretty but sadly I think the have to be trained to maximize yield.


What would you recommend I do to maximise yield mate? Got 1 week until the switch.


----------



## Pauly420 (May 30, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Better late than never haha.
> Apart from a few branches off the bottoms I have just let them go natural, they look impressive. How long are u vegging again?


I think i Veged for 5-6 weeks? Day 30 of flower was wed


----------



## hippies_child (May 30, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> I think i Veged for 5-6 weeks? Day 30 of flower was wed


Do u think 8 weeks veg is Too long??? Ul have to put some pics up


----------



## Pauly420 (May 30, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Do u think 8 weeks veg is Too long??? Ul have to put some pics up


If you've got room for your light and your plants aren't cooking I don't see a problem. You'll prolly wind up with a 3-5ft plant depending on how big it grows. I'll snap some pics when my lights come on


----------



## Pauly420 (May 30, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Do u think 8 weeks veg is Too long??? Ul have to put some pics up


Here's a coupl pics


----------



## Pauly420 (May 30, 2015)

Y


----------



## Pauly420 (May 30, 2015)

Last one sorry I couldn't upload all at once


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 30, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Here's a coupl pics


Excellent!


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 30, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Do u think 8 weeks veg is Too long??? Ul have to put some pics up


I don't think 8 weeks veg is too long. Like the gent says it's kinda based on space and light.... Here's some I have that are literally 10 days younger Than my flowing plants...and said flowering plants. All wwxbb


----------



## Jack87112 (May 30, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Here are my ladies they are 4 week's old today. Wwxbb have 5 nodes and the mk ultra has 4. Pretty easy to tell apart. They seem good to me I think lol. What do u guys think? Do they look a tidy size for 4 weeks?
> 
> Criticism is free education


Plants look GREAT! just keep doing what you are doing. Great job


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 30, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> What would you recommend I do to maximise yield mate? Got 1 week until the switch.


Well now ur gettin technical on me  I think how you grow and train your plants is highly Dependent on your growing environment, but I am pretty sure to maximize yield in an indoor environment some training is necessary. And this strain seems to take the stress in stride.


----------



## hippies_child (May 31, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Last one sorry I couldn't upload all at once


Looking good mate what light u under?


----------



## hippies_child (May 31, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Well now ur gettin technical on me  I think how you grow and train your plants is highly Dependent on your growing environment, but I am pretty sure to maximize yield in an indoor environment some training is necessary. And this strain seems to take the stress in stride.


We'll I I am constantly pulling the sun leaves under the new growth to give it the extra light. 2 days ago I dropped a 300w mini sun dual spec cfl under the canopy again for the extra light, is this good practice? Should I also do this during flowering?


----------



## Pauly420 (May 31, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Looking good mate what light u under?


Rocking a 400HPS/MH. She got a little ph/nute burn because of ignorance on my part. But we live and we learn right? Hopefully I will still get a heafty yeild from her and will be able to upgrade to a 6 or 1000 by the end of the summer! How are yours lookin hippies?


----------



## Pauly420 (May 31, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> We'll I I am constantly pulling the sun leaves under the new growth to give it the extra light. 2 days ago I dropped a 300w mini sun dual spec cfl under the canopy again for the extra light, is this good practice? Should I also do this during flowering?


Personally I would keep your 300w addition for when you start flowering, that way your plants get a little extra kick in the ass and isnt already used to the extra wattage. Also when you flip i would give your plants 24-36 hour dark period then turn your lights on. My BBxww started popping right after that long dark period.


----------



## hippies_child (May 31, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Rocking a 400HPS/MH. She got a little ph/nute burn because of ignorance on my part. But we live and we learn right? Hopefully I will still get a heafty yeild from her and will be able to upgrade to a 6 or 1000 by the end of the summer! How are yours lookin hippies?


Mine seem to be loving the conditions, with the addition of the cfl.
It will be the last feed in veg tomorrow, until I start adding boost and bloom.
My mk is Now at 12" finally, but it is much busier than the wwxbb. 
The wwxbb are nearly 15" Now and the branches are starting to shoot out and turn towards the light.
A's soon as I get the chance il post a few pics


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 31, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Looking good mate what light u under?


These are 2 x Galaxy DE (select-a-watt) with Sunsystems Boss hood and the Phillips (Hortilux??) hps bulbs. Pretty damn good lights.


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 31, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> We'll I I am constantly pulling the sun leaves under the new growth to give it the extra light. 2 days ago I dropped a 300w mini sun dual spec cfl under the canopy again for the extra light, is this good practice? Should I also do this during flowering?


As far as moving leave so others can receive light, I don't think it's necessary. A leaf that is absorbing light is doing it for the plants in-general use. It's not like any particular leaf functions specifically for any particular plant part. What you are looking for is a footprint full of leaf surface area. As far as adding more light: more is for the most part better especially during flowering and that's not a bad idea to drop a cfl under the canopy though I've always tried to provide light from points outside of the canopy (overhead, sides). Having light inside the plant so-to-speak may cause it's phototropic response to contort the plant into unnatural shapes. Cosmetically maybe it's meh, but in theory it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 31, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Rocking a 400HPS/MH. She got a little ph/nute burn because of ignorance on my part. But we live and we learn right? Hopefully I will still get a heafty yeild from her and will be able to upgrade to a 6 or 1000 by the end of the summer! How are yours lookin hippies?


Indeed we do live and learn... I started noticing a little lockout myself.... Been going hard on the nutes and the pH just slowly crept down below 6. Watered with straight well water (pH 7.5) and got some good runoff to leech those salts out. Things look plump and happy today  talked to a buddy and he does one water for every 2 feedings , so I'm gonna do that as well as buy a TDS meter so I can see exactly what's going on.


----------



## Pauly420 (May 31, 2015)

Fuck that! No offense, I don't think my plants will handle one water two feedings. I tried that to start but thats when i started having PH and nute burn issues. I go feed, water, water, feed. That way your plant has time to take up the nutes given to it, as well as time to balance out a little more. Especially if you are using hot nutes like OS, BB (not so hot but still strong soluble) or Cha Ching as i am.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jun 1, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Fuck that! No offense, I don't think my plants will handle one water two feedings. I tried that to start but thats when i started having PH and nute burn issues. I go feed, water, water, feed. That way your plant has time to take up the nutes given to it, as well as time to balance out a little more. Especially if you are using hot nutes like OS, BB (not so hot but still strong soluble) or Cha Ching as i am.


Lol well, I agree that I'm pushing them pretty hard, but with only a month left and only having rinsed once I think things are moving along just fine.


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 3, 2015)

So here they are this morning looking all nice and perky. Looking at switching to 12/12 on Friday.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jun 3, 2015)

Looking very very healthy. Nice growing!!


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 3, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> So here they are this morning looking all nice and perky. Looking at switching to 12/12 on Friday.


Your ladies are looking good! Are you doing dwc?


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 3, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Your ladies are looking good! Are you doing dwc?


DWC??? That's a new one on me lol


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 3, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> DWC??? That's a new one on me lol


http://howtogrowmarijuana.com/dwc-deep-water-culture

The raised table potting is what got me.


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 3, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> http://howtogrowmarijuana.com/dwc-deep-water-culture
> 
> The raised table potting is what got me.


Done my research on DWC I can see why you thought that. 
The reason for the table is because I have a "drain away system" so that the roots don't sit in old water and also so that I can catch and test run-off ph.
I am a carpenter/joiner by trade so I thought I'd put my knowledge to some use.


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 3, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Done my research on DWC I can see why you thought that.
> The reason for the table is because I have a "drain away system" so that the roots don't sit in old water and also so that I can catch and test run-off ph.
> I am a carpenter/joiner by trade so I thought I'd put my knowledge to some use.


That's awesome, a lot more efficient than moving to the bath tub for watering time! But otherwise clean setup, good lookin ladies!


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 3, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> That's awesome, a lot more efficient than moving to the bath tub for watering time! But otherwise clean setup, good lookin ladies!


I'm actually in about 12 litres of coco/perlite 70/30
And I'm using bio bizz organic nutrients kit. Feeding each plant 2 litres, every 3-4 days. Lately iv been having little run-off so I think il increase that slightly when I put them to flower. Been fluctuating ph levels back and forth between 5.7 - 6.7, this seems to have been beneficial.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm finding planning for and testing runoff is so key. Just anothe piece of information, but important in showing what's going on inside the pot ... No pun intended


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 4, 2015)

Had a nice surprise last night my timer had gone, AGAIN. That's three in 8 weeks!!
Got a nice shiny New one but this time I'm setting it 12/12
Bloom and boost at the ready. 

I had a quick measure earlier:
Wwxbb #1 16.5"
Wwxbb#2 17"
Mk ultra 14.5"

So looking good to go. Looks like my dual spec cfl has improved growth dramatically over the past few days. Fingers crossed that the next 8 weeks go as smoothly as the last 8. Wish me luck. HC


----------



## Jack87112 (Jun 4, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Lol well, I agree that I'm pushing them pretty hard, but with only a month left and only having rinsed once I think things are moving along just fine.


Your NUGS look amazing! You should be proud!


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 12, 2015)

Thought I'd post some pics, feels like it's been ages since my last post.

I am now at the beginning of week 2 of flowering and all 3 plants have long white hairs no signs of any Hermies or males.
Growth has slowed a little but there are bud points everywhere and growing quick!

Any recommendations?? HC


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jun 12, 2015)

Looking good. How's your footprint developing?


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 12, 2015)

Looking great man! Here's mine at day 45ish coming up on day 50 just flushed tonight and gonna give it another once she's quite a bit dryer


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 13, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Looking good. How's your footprint developing?


Cheers mate. "footprint"???


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 13, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Looking great man! Here's mine at day 45ish coming up on day 50 just flushed tonight and gonna give it another once she's quite a bit dryer


Any pics mate?


----------



## Min8040 (Jun 13, 2015)

Where are the pics? 


Pauly420 said:


> Looking great man! Here's mine at day 45ish coming up on day 50 just flushed tonight and gonna give it another once she's quite a bit dryer


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 13, 2015)

That is from day 45. Sorry I tried to upload a video and it didnt upload! But be careful if you're using solubles. I haven't seen any nutsacks but I was looking through some of the buds and it apparears to be a few seed pods. My strawberry cheesecake hasn't been effected.. So idk, it could have been from my lack of concern about light pollution during dark periods or over feeding chaching, but I didn't see and ball sacks so Im fooled. Lol


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 13, 2015)

There's a closer pic of what looks like developing seed pods, or are those just over swollen calixs'


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 14, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> There's a closer pic of what looks like developing seed pods, or are those just over swollen calixs'


Bud looks amazing mate. It does look like seed pods tho  I'm sure the bud will still be a good smoke


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 14, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Bud looks amazing mate. It does look like seed pods tho  I'm sure the bud will still be a good smoke


i looked over everything and couldn't find any bananas or pollin sacks, should I be worried about the ones I just put into flower?


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 14, 2015)

Also like I said, idk if it hermied because of cha Ching or light pollution during dark period but this is noted and I will be more dilligent about closing them off completely during dark


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 14, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> i looked over everything and couldn't find any bananas or pollin sacks, should I be worried about the ones I just put into flower?


That is strange, I suppose if it's isolated to only that area u should be ok. Surely something would have appeared elsewhere if there was pollen sacks in there??? May be best to keep a close eye on them over the next week, just incase. I have also read somewhere that consistently running high temps during flowering can make your plants throw out seeds but don't quote me on that


----------



## Pauly420 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah,i was having 90s there for a couple weeks, it could be heat/light stress. Regardless the more i know for next time. I hope it doesn't polinate my other 5 i just put in :\


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok so the only negative thing I have found about this strain is the stems are not strong enough to hold the weight of the buds. Some are buckeling rather than bending. Bending I can handle... I don't like the buckle. Next time I'll spend more time trying to figure out how to install support.


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 27, 2015)

3 wk into flower now, they r starting to look impressive.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep- looking good!


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm half way through week 4 of flowering and my ladies are starting to loose some lower leaves, is this usual? Iv read up that the plant does this when it has no use left for them, I'm just looking for a little reassurance.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jun 30, 2015)

Have you raised your lights lately? If so then it's probably because the light had become less intense down there as a result. I wouldn't worry.just remember to try to keep your light as evenly distributed as possible. Lst works well to maintain an even canopy


----------



## hippies_child (Jun 30, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Have you raised your lights lately? If so then it's probably because the light had become less intense down there as a result. I wouldn't worry.just remember to try to keep your light as evenly distributed as possible. Lst works well to maintain an even canopy


I did raise the light slightly because of heat issues but it has never been more than 20" away from the top of the canopy, although.... my ladies are nearly 3 ft tall now so your probably right mate and the room is pretty Ffull. Hopefully there's a little extra light able to penetrate through Now.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jun 30, 2015)

I found that when the upper canopy fills in the undercannopy receives less light which causes some of the undergrowth to become less useful to the plant. Ur probably just seeing it shed unnecessary growth.


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 1, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> I found that when the upper canopy fills in the undercannopy receives less light which causes some of the undergrowth to become less useful to the plant. Ur probably just seeing it shed unnecessary growth.


I think so too. Iv followed the feeding chart religiously so I dnt believe believe it to be nutrients related. It is mainly the larger Sun leaves, all the leaves around the bud still seem to be lush so I'm not too worried but il keep an eye it.


----------



## toomp (Jul 1, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> 3 wk into flower now, they r starting to look impressive.View attachment 3449262View attachment 3449265 View attachment 3449273 View attachment 3449274


The plant looks good


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jul 13, 2015)

Curious to see how they are holding up ... Literally


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 13, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Curious to see how they are holding up ... Literally


 these pics are a week old, iv put a few strings in since


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 13, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Curious to see how they are holding up ... Literally


You were right mate, big bud, week branches. And I still have 2 weeks on them!


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 13, 2015)

They are much fuller than that now, il take some new ones when lights are on


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jul 14, 2015)

Your plants look exceedingly healthy. How long do you intend on flowering? I found some phenos are much faster than others. I did 8 weeks but I think 9 or even 10 would have been better.


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 14, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Your plants look exceedingly healthy. How long do you intend on flowering? I found some phenos are much faster than others. I did 8 weeks but I think 9 or even 10 would have been better.


Iv read that for this strain 7 weeks but Now uv said that, I'm unsure haha. Iv invested in a jewellers loupe today so I think il let the triches do the talking and take it from there.


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 14, 2015)

What was your yield like after 8 weeks mate?


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jul 16, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> What was your yield like after 8 weeks mate?


I was in 15gal smart pots and under 2x Galaxy de digital with 1000w hps. All told 5 pounds... 4.5 not including all the stuff that shook out during the cure. roughly 7-10 oz each plant.


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 16, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> I was in 15gal smart pots and under 2x Galaxy de digital with 1000w hps. All told 5 pounds... 4.5 not including all the stuff that shook out during the cure. roughly 7-10 oz each plant.


Wow, if I had the room mate......haha. U must have had some impressive buds. I wonder how much more u would have had if you went 10 weeks.the majority of the hairs on mine are Brown, I'd say a good 65-75%. Ordered a jewellers loupe should be here soon, what would u recommend I look for with regards to colour?


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jul 16, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Wow, if I had the room mate......haha. U must have had some impressive buds. I wonder how much more u would have had if you went 10 weeks.the majority of the hairs on mine are Brown, I'd say a good 65-75%. Ordered a jewellers loupe should be here soon, what would u recommend I look for with regards to colour?


 Well I think that's a matter of personal preference to large extent. Some people like it cloudy other people like it Amber - sound like it more cloudy than Amber,  I think if you're looking for a stone, you wait until they are more amber colored than not. A high you harvest earlier than that.


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 16, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Well I think that's a matter of personal preference to large extent. Some people like it cloudy other people like it Amber - sound like it more cloudy than Amber,  I think if you're looking for a stone, you wait until they are more amber colored than not. A high you harvest earlier than that.


We'll it's indica dominant 70/30 so maybe 7/3, Amber/cloudy?


----------



## Sparadical (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm about to pop my wwxbb I've been putting it off as so many say it's a weak strain but from your pics I figure I may as well invest the time and cash so thanks!


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 17, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> I'm about to pop my wwxbb I've been putting it off as so many say it's a weak strain but from your pics I figure I may as well invest the time and cash so thanks!


This is my first proper grow, the wwxbb are pretty easy to grow and seem to yield well. If u want results I'd recommend wwxbb.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jul 17, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> This is my first proper grow, the wwxbb are pretty easy to grow and seem to yield well. If u want results I'd recommend wwxbb.


As far as potency it is not the most powerful, so it's important to push it hard in those last few weeks to get it to produce resin. It's a decent body high and an excellent mood moderator with zero anxiety. It will not knock you on your ass. It is the type of herb a person can smoke without worry of becoming obliterated, but it definitely gets a person high. Yield makes up for potency.


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 17, 2015)

have any of yall tried the wwxbb from WOS?


----------



## TheDabWiz (Jul 17, 2015)

Here are 2 of the 3 white widow x big bud from female seeds I have this year....still in veg but should start too flower here within a few weeks. Only veged them for 2 months so far
This is my smallest


----------



## TheDabWiz (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's the biggest lol sorry for double pots I screwed up


----------



## jujment699 (Jul 18, 2015)

Was reading this thread and didn't even realize it was up to date! I was like "I'm probably gonna read through this and find useless stuff from five years ago xD

I am not new to growing, i am new here though, and everyone seems perfectly pleasant  good.

I currently am in the process of growing WWxBB and was very curious about it's grow because it seems ravenous. Popped in 2 days and is absolutely massive in 25 days, I already topped today.

I bought these from a breeder online who posted them as White Widow but when i got the "confirmation email" they were White Widow and big bud... -_____- also wasted 58 dollars on 10 of them... was wondering why they were so cheap.

I never have used BB before but i hear turrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrible things xD

Either way idgaf about them so i popped 4 of 'em along side my 2 Delicious Cricital Sensi Star girls and 1 WoS Strawberry Blue. Im also thinking of popping a few more CSS and SB since after reading this thread i am *displeased* by big bud. But time will tell.

Here are the WWxBB
    

Just topped this girl:
 

My little SB is trucking away at 14 days:
 

Here are my two recently popped CSS:
 

I am about to take a boat load of clones, let them revive then probably throw all into flower. I might keep one vegging just so i have some options if it turns out awesome, but then again i have 6 more seeds.

I think i will sub this thread because we got a pretty good thing goin with all us WWxBB growers xD



hippies_child said:


> these pics are a week old, iv put a few strings in since


They look great!



Maat Aatack said:


> I was in 15gal smart pots and under 2x Galaxy de digital with 1000w hps. All told 5 pounds... 4.5 not including all the stuff that shook out during the cure. roughly 7-10 oz each plant.


Also a great grow to you sir.


----------



## jujment699 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just cloned it!
Still bushy even after her haircut!
 

The clones are in my clone machine I made! It's similar to aeroponics except it waterfalls water constantly over the clone tips. It's pretty brutal but the roots come quick usually!

 

Post back in a couple days when they're in the soil


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 21, 2015)

Just taken a few pics, they are really filling out Now. 

I am at day 45 of flower and using my jewellers loupe I can see that the trichomes are starting to turn cloudy/milky so I'm now keeping a close eye on them. This variety is apparently a 7 week variety but, agreeing with Maat attack, it seems to me they will go passed that if I want to get the most out of this strain. On top of that buds are really starting to weigh braches down its a bit annoying actually.

My mk ultra in the middle is an 8 week variety 100% indica, hybrid of og kush(100% Indica) X G13(100%Indica) apparently it's one of the strongest indicas in existence. A cannabis cup winner . 
Friday gone, I noticed yellowing on leaf tips then on Sat noticed slight browning!!! My lights are fine and so is the heat so I flushed with ordinary ph'd water, it seems to have slowed it down. I have been a little generous with the last couple of feeds so I am putting it down to over feeding.


----------



## jujment699 (Jul 21, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Just taken a few pics, they are really filling out Now.
> 
> I am at day 45 of flower and using my jewellers loupe I can see that the trichomes are starting to turn cloudy/milky so I'm now keeping a close eye on them. This variety is apparently a 7 week variety but, agreeing with Maat attack, it seems to me they will go passed that if I want to get the most out of this strain. On top of that buds are really starting to weigh braches down its a bit annoying actually.
> 
> ...


Looking great. I wouldn't worry about the yellowing of the leaves. The planes tend to suck all the nitrogen out of them along with other nutrients during the final phases of the grow.

Just give plain water 2 weeks before harvest and flush a lot, especially if you've been upping the nutes these past days.

Those r great pics but I'm kinda disappointed to see them stretch like that. Is it really that bad? I hate strains that no matter what you do they stretch.

I hate stretching. I do everything in my power to stop it.

One time I had a cola bigger than my head that weighed 1/3 lb dry. Stretching like crazy.

Another time I had a cola as big as my fist that weighed more than 1/3 lb dry. With limited stretching.

Did you try any anti stretching techniques or did you just let them go how they wanted? Just curious. Honestly probably matters more to me than to most ppl but I likedense nugs. My last harvest I had some major stretching and now it's all popcorn/jungle buddy.

That indica dom sounds delightful.
How much were the seeds? And where did you get them? Cannabis cups are not easy to come by. Every stoner wants them lol. Best price I saw was like 80$ for 5 nothing less.

Any recommendations?


----------



## hippies_child (Jul 21, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Looking great. I wouldn't worry about the yellowing of the leaves. The planes tend to suck all the nitrogen out of them along with other nutrients during the final phases of the grow.
> 
> Just give plain water 2 weeks before harvest and flush a lot, especially if you've been upping the nutes these past days.
> 
> ...


Iv had the light 18- 22" the whole time, I also put a 300w mini sun cfl in there aswel to get both spectrums and to try and stop stretch. All my plants are the average height 2.5-3 ft tall. Hadn't realised they had stretched if I'm honest lol. The buds appear compact, on 2 of them at least.

I actually bought 10 fem wwxbb from "femaleseeds.nl" the mk ultra was a freebie. Mk ultra is apparently medicinal, I shal look forward to that


----------



## Sparadical (Jul 21, 2015)

Looking great, can't wait until my seedlings get a little bigger, I'm thinking 5 weeks veg and then on with the flower!


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jul 21, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Just taken a few pics, they are really filling out Now.
> 
> I am at day 45 of flower and using my jewellers loupe I can see that the trichomes are starting to turn cloudy/milky so I'm now keeping a close eye on them. This variety is apparently a 7 week variety but, agreeing with Maat attack, it seems to me they will go passed that if I want to get the most out of this strain. On top of that buds are really starting to weigh braches down its a bit annoying actually.
> 
> ...


7 week variety eh? The breeder I got my seeds from said 6-9 weeks. And seriously some were defiantly more ready than others at even 8 weeks. I've got round two about to go into final transplant, so I'll be happy to be able to test my hunch myself.
As far as stretch, I had some of course, but I supercropped all the way into the 3rd week if bloom. Then once the buds started getting weighed down, the height issue was a non-issue.


----------



## jujment699 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm not criticizing anyone's grow here jsyk guys xD I mean I would be disappointed if they stretched that much on me as plant genetics.

I usually can keep my plant nodes from growing over 50% in width. Which makes them grow not much taller than they were in flower. Maybe 2 inches tops. That's how I like mine to be. They are much denser. But I am very particular.

I have had big colas that seem dense but when trimmed are very airy and idk... Aesthetics make me feel proud about my grow lol. It smokes good but I love pretty bud 

I will be pissed if plants genetics disallow me to prevent these from stretching so much! It is unbelievable... 0.0

Gonna post up some pics on the clones they are taking off. Some already got tiny root hairs overnight!



hippies_child said:


> Mk ultra is apparently medicinal, I shal look forward to that


I read up, sounds like its a beast thats why im jelly ;P 

But i did get lucky today my buddy brought his stash to my car during my break at work and had some gorilla glue bag seeds... he gave me a bunch! so im gonna start some gorilla glue as soon as i have some room


----------



## The303Yeti (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey so I'm about to start flowering in a greenhouse. First time growing ww/bb plants are about 4 feet tall. Just trying to find out how much taller they'll be at harvest.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 23, 2015)

When you smell your plants do they have this smell to them like it's fire ass weed


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jul 23, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Hey so I'm about to start flowering in a greenhouse. First time growing ww/bb plants are about 4 feet tall. Just trying to find out how much taller they'll be at harvest.View attachment 3464456 View attachment 3464457


4' from the dirt?


----------



## The303Yeti (Jul 23, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> 4' from the dirt?


correct 4 feet from the dirt. Nickel size stalk.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jul 23, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> correct 4 feet from the dirt. Nickel size stalk.


I think if you plan for 5 feet tall you'll be OK.


----------



## jujment699 (Jul 23, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> I think if you plan for 5 feet tall you'll be OK.


Didn't I read earlier in this thread that some dudes was like under 3 feet veg got like 9 feet tall? 

I'm sure if the stretching is controlled with soluble and fans and air cooled lights it would be only 1 foot, but from nature? I feel it would stretch more.

Edit: oh in a greenhouse. Nvm lol.


----------



## The303Yeti (Jul 23, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Didn't I read earlier in this thread that some dudes was like under 3 feet veg got like 9 feet tall?
> 
> I'm sure if the stretching is controlled with soluble and fans and air cooled lights it would be only 1 foot, but from nature? I feel it would stretch more.
> 
> Edit: oh in a greenhouse. Nvm lol.


All I have in the greenhouse is in line fans 12", regular fan and dehumidifier. It's 12 ft high though


----------



## Maat Aatack (Jul 23, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> All I have in the greenhouse is in line fans 12", regular fan and dehumidifier. It's 12 ft high though


I suppose the particular breeder phenos used can vary widely. My particular plants never got taller than 5 ft.


----------



## The303Yeti (Jul 23, 2015)

Well I'll keep you updated.


----------



## jujment699 (Jul 24, 2015)

I put three of the girls in flowering two days ago.
I have an oscillating fan in the tent blowing crazy hard and cfls in tight spaces but last night one of my plants stretched like 2 inches...

 

I believe the one in the middle was as tall as the other two last night! I am preparing myself for craziness


----------



## The303Yeti (Jul 24, 2015)

Pauly420 said:


> Y


ni


jujment699 said:


> I put three of the girls in flowering two days ago.
> I have an oscillating fan in the tent blowing crazy hard and cfls in tight spaces but last night one of my plants stretched like 2 inches...
> 
> View attachment 3465557
> ...


Nice, my girls just started flowering yesterday.


----------



## jujment699 (Jul 25, 2015)

Got four tops growing on that girl I fimmed! Just put her in flower so she can stretch her 4 new limbs 
 
Here are my clones. Their roots exploded. I usually inspect them when lights are out so as not to damage them so I'll post pics when I transplant!
 

My strawberry blue girl is loving it because it went from 7 plants in a 3x3 area to 2 plants (besides solo cups) 
She's finally caught the light she needs to take off
 
Last but not least my insane seedlings! Critical sensi star


----------



## jujment699 (Jul 27, 2015)

So i finally got the clones transplanted shortly after my previous post. Since no one else has posted i figured ill just post back 

 

Here are the five days of cloning leading up to the transplant.
day 1: 
 
day 2:
 
day 3:
 
day 4:
 
day 5:
 
Im gonna veg for 2-3 weeks max before i flower these babies. Might do the ol 2 liters instead of regular gals to save on soil. I don't want them too big since i got a beautiful strawberry blue and two awesome CSS going, but they'll be nice little Popsicle buds


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 6, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Didn't I read earlier in this thread that some dudes was like under 3 feet veg got like 9 feet tall?
> 
> I'm sure if the stretching is controlled with soluble and fans and air cooled lights it would be only 1 foot, but from nature? I feel it would stretch more.
> 
> Edit: oh in a greenhouse. Nvm lol.


So they have grown about 8 inches in the last week.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 6, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> So they have grown about 8 inches in the last week.View attachment 3474518


That is quite a lot. It has been two weeks since my flower.
My girls grew 2 inches overnight like I posted earlier because I left my fan off. But since I have had it blowing on blast they have only grown one more inch in the past 2 weeks!!! I was really impressed I was able to control the stretching! Imagine if I can keep them at only 3 inches of stretch through all of flowering, those will be some CRAZY dense buds!!! I'm expecting this!
 
Last time my plants stretched 12 inches and I got this -_-
 

Anyway here are the updates
Clones exploded in their cups! Transplant already in less than a week!
 
And my clone mother is massive, can't wait to flower
 
And here are the flowering girls


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 3474699


jujment699 said:


> That is quite a lot. It has been two weeks since my flower.
> My girls grew 2 inches overnight like I posted earlier because I left my fan off. But since I have had it blowing on blast they have only grown one more inch in the past 2 weeks!!! I was really impressed I was able to control the stretching! Imagine if I can keep them at only 3 inches of stretch through all of flowering, those will be some CRAZY dense buds!!! I'm expecting this!
> View attachment 3474568
> Last time my plants stretched 12 inches and I got this -_-
> ...


Man that must have sucked. That clone mother looks healthy though. Should pull some nice product. Are you turning lights off/ cooler Temps before harvest?


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 7, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> View attachment 3474701 View attachment 3474699
> Man that must have sucked. That clone mother looks healthy though. Should pull some nice product. Are you turning lights off/ cooler Temps before harvest?


During the first three weeks of flowering the plants go through this transition: first a high powered oscillating fan that when on you think might destroy your plants if you're not careful  The fan forces them to use nitrogen to grow short, thick, and strong in the wind instead of tall and lanky.
Second is day and night temps I keep only ONE degree different. Equal temps causes lots of problems for flowering plants and they can begin to yellow due to stored chlorophyll, I believe.
But close enough temps inhibits the burning of nitrogen during the night causing the plant to not grow tall.
Another thing I do is stop giving nitrogen two weeks before flower because nitrogen is what the plants burn to stretch.
They are pretty much thinking "holy crap it's flowering, and I'm not even big yet, better hurry up!"

I do that for three weeks to all new flowering up and comers. You will see the fan works well.

Those would be the best ways to prevent it then after I do keep different day night temps. Ten degrees F lower at night.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 7, 2015)

WW x BB round 2. Going with the same nutes at a lower frequency. Also to assist in the problem of super large buds bending stems, I have pinched the tops more, have included soluble Silicone dust into the solution, and continue intensive supercropping to strengthen the stems. This is almost one week into bloom.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 7, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> During the first three weeks of flowering the plants go through this transition: first a high powered oscillating fan that when on you think might destroy your plants if you're not careful  The fan forces them to use nitrogen to grow short, thick, and strong in the wind instead of tall and lanky.
> Second is day and night temps I keep only ONE degree different. Equal temps causes lots of problems for flowering plants and they can begin to yellow due to stored chlorophyll, I believe.
> But close enough temps inhibits the burning of nitrogen during the night causing the plant to not grow tall.
> Another thing I do is stop giving nitrogen two weeks before flower because nitrogen is what the plants burn to stretch.
> ...


I'm not sure I completely understand what you are explaining here. I'm not going to say it's incorrect because everybody's grows are unique to their particular growing environment. However, I don't believe the factors you list are primary causes or solutions to "stretch". I agree a plant requires air flow and moderate temperatures, and nitrogen, but to say by altering these things you can influence stretch is, in itself, a stretch 
I believe stretch is primarily influenced by strain, and even more so by phenotype within the strain. Light is also a significant factor of course... We've all seen those seeings started in weak light windowsills. This same principal applies to flowering plants of course.
I will stand corrected however for stating that this strain would top out at 2 meters... These are nearly that tall and they haven't even started flowering.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 7, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> WW x BB round 2. Going with the same nutes at a lower frequency. Also to assist in the problem of super large buds bending stems, I have pinched the tops more, have included soluble Silicone dust into the solution, and continue intensive supercropping to strengthen the stems. This is almost one week into bloom.


Super cropping is my personal favorite dude!!! They always get MASSIVE!!!! I will super crop sativas because they recover so well, and you can get mountainous colas! But I usually do a mix of lst as well.



Maat Aatack said:


> I'm not sure I completely understand what you are explaining here. I'm not going to say it's incorrect because everybody's grows are unique to their particular growing environment. However, I don't believe the factors you list are primary causes or solutions to "stretch". I agree a plant requires air flow and moderate temperatures, and nitrogen, but to say by altering these things you can influence stretch is, in itself, a stretch
> I believe stretch is primarily influenced by strain, and even more so by phenotype within the strain. Light is also a significant factor of course... We've all seen those seeings started in weak light windowsills. This same principal applies to flowering plants of course.
> I will stand corrected however for stating that this strain would top out at 2 meters... These are nearly that tall and they haven't even started flowering.


I totally agree man. Strain is a big one. But knowing this strain so far to be a big stretcher I am extremely impressed I've kept it under 3 inches in over two weeks, most reports give at least a foot of stretch in the first 2 weeks.

This is just simply my process and I've found it to at least universally prevent stretching by about 50%.
Some strains like indicas I can control by higher margins like 80-90 % but with sativas... Usually never that tight.

You seem pretty educated with growing as well maat attack. I'd like to hear some of your experiments! It's good to question methods so they can be improved, only thing is a lot of people speak from experience but not the same experience


----------



## Enigmatic Ways (Aug 7, 2015)

What up everybody I happen to be growing some WWxBB, a little about my setup, 4 girls growing in a 5x5 tent with Promix soil and a 600w hps. 

Everything has been pretty much smooth sailing, took these pics yesterday which was day 48 of flowering. Was wondering how much longer do you guys think I should let them go, I will be ordering a jeweler's loupe later on this month.


----------



## lonzo212 (Aug 7, 2015)

Enigmatic Ways said:


> What up everybody I happen to be growing some WWxBB, a little about my setup, 4 girls growing in a 5x5 tent with Promix soil and a 600w hps.
> 
> Everything has been pretty much smooth sailing, took these pics yesterday which was day 48 of flowering. Was wondering how much longer do you guys think I should let them go, I will be ordering a jeweler's loupe later on this month.


how far away is your light there in flowering...????? 600w


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 7, 2015)

Enigmatic Ways said:


> What up everybody I happen to be growing some WWxBB, a little about my setup, 4 girls growing in a 5x5 tent with Promix soil and a 600w hps.
> 
> Everything has been pretty much smooth sailing, took these pics yesterday which was day 48 of flowering. Was wondering how much longer do you guys think I should let them go, I will be ordering a jeweler's loupe later on this month.


Hey,
its hard to tell because the trichomes say everything. The colas are nice but 48 days of flowering is not close to enough in my opinion. Most strain reports including ones from @Maat Aatack says that its more of a 10-12 week finisher.

Here s a really good way without using a jewlers loupe. If you have a smart phone, on the store look up an app called "zoom" or "zoom camera" and an app that zooms over 30x will be one of the first results! Make sure to turn your flashlight ON. And to take the plants OUT of the flower room, 2700K light makes trichomes look deceivingly ready. My camera is awesome tho! That is what i used before i could find a loupe (Because honestly they are scarce unless you buy online.) And it works perfectly fine, try it out and post pictures! Heres a pic i took with my phone!

This is a plant a few days before it is ready. Notice the cloudy mushroom heads how they bend over like they are sagging. Its because they are loaded with THC. But all those clear straight ones are no good yet. 

You will see some amber ones, that indicates they are getting close, too much amber trichomes and all you will have is nyquil in weed form. sleep medicine.


----------



## Enigmatic Ways (Aug 7, 2015)

lonzo212 said:


> how far away is your light there in flowering...????? 600w


I have two ladies that are 3 feet tall and then I have another two that's about 2 1/2 feet tall so the light is 20 inches away from the tallest ones.


----------



## Enigmatic Ways (Aug 7, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Hey,
> its hard to tell because the trichomes say everything. The colas are nice but 48 days of flowering is not close to enough in my opinion. Most strain reports including ones from @Maat Aatack says that its more of a 10-12 week finisher.
> 
> Here s a really good way without using a jewlers loupe. If you have a smart phone, on the store look up an app called "zoom" or "zoom camera" and an app that zooms over 30x will be one of the first results! Make sure to turn your flashlight ON. And to take the plants OUT of the flower room, 2700K light makes trichomes look deceivingly ready. My camera is awesome tho! That is what i used before i could find a loupe (Because honestly they are scarce unless you buy online.) And it works perfectly fine, try it out and post pictures! Heres a pic i took with my phone!
> ...


Thanks, yea I was planning on letting them go for 70 days, ok once I download the app and take some shots I'll definitely post them.


----------



## ubernuber (Aug 7, 2015)

lonzo212 said:


> how far away is your light there in flowering...????? 600w


You high bro? xD What information could you collect about his light height that could reveal the maturity of his plants? XD 
DOn't worry im high too :3


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 8, 2015)

ubernuber said:


> You high bro? xD What information could you collect about his light height that could reveal the maturity of his plants? XD
> DOn't worry im high too :3


I am also high lol. Watching dexter ATM with my 2 footer quintuple percolator


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 8, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> I am also high lol. Watching dexter ATM with my 2 footer quintuple percolator View attachment 3475226


I should really get a bong ....


jujment699 said:


> Super cropping is my personal favorite dude!!! They always get MASSIVE!!!! I will super crop sativas because they recover so well, and you can get mountainous colas! But I usually do a mix of lst as well.
> I totally agree man. Strain is a big one. But knowing this strain so far to be a big stretcher I am extremely impressed I've kept it under 3 inches in over two weeks, most reports give at least a foot of stretch in the first 2 weeks.
> 
> This is just simply my process and I've found it to at least universally prevent stretching by about 50%.
> ...


Hey thanks for not getting all bent out of shape from a difference of opinion... Far too often these strings turn into ego projectors instead of the valuable tools to share info like they can be.
My own experience prior to this last grow is limited to long term interest and about 5 other grows, one indoor and the rest outdoor. I have a degree in horticulture pretty much because I've wanted to grow seriously my entire life. Being able to do so legally has given me the time, space, and freedom to get into it on a deeper level.

So yea, wwxbb was my choise to grow because of its apparent ease to grow and its dominant indica genetics. As it turns out it's a monster producer. As far as potency, well it has potential. I think if pushed to 10-11 weeks of flowering lights, and if the right phenotype is found, this strain is a winner imo.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 8, 2015)

Enigmatic Ways said:


> What up everybody I happen to be growing some WWxBB, a little about my setup, 4 girls growing in a 5x5 tent with Promix soil and a 600w hps.
> 
> Everything has been pretty much smooth sailing, took these pics yesterday which was day 48 of flowering. Was wondering how much longer do you guys think I should let them go, I will be ordering a jeweler's loupe later on this month.


Haha! Looks very familiar! I know those colas are impressive! Are these clones or seed? What breeder?
What nutes are you using?


----------



## Enigmatic Ways (Aug 8, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Haha! Looks very familiar! I know those colas are impressive! Are these clones or seed? What breeder?
> What nutes are you using?


Thanks, they were seeds from a company called Female Seeds, I'm using Advanced Nutrients.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 8, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> I should really get a bong ....
> 
> Hey thanks for not getting all bent out of shape from a difference of opinion... Far too often these strings turn into ego projectors instead of the valuable tools to share info like they can be.
> My own experience prior to this last grow is limited to long term interest and about 5 other grows, one indoor and the rest outdoor. I have a degree in horticulture pretty much because I've wanted to grow seriously my entire life. Being able to do so legally has given me the time, space, and freedom to get into it on a deeper level.
> ...


You make a good point. It's crazy how many pheno types there are.

Have you considered breeding?

This is of course my first time with wwxbb so I have yet to taste this "mediocre potency." However, this strain being indica dominant it would be easy to boost it's potency by mating it with a parent strain.

I have often thought since white widow is a South American/South Indian based sativa/indica hybrid I could mate it with a parent of that inheritance, since white widow is technically considered a parent these days. Doing this would produce an F1 hybrid (two true bred parents) which obviously is what you'd want considering they grow like 15%-25% faster.

Obviously due to phenotype a and chromosomes this would be a hit and miss at first.

What I plan to do is mate two wwxbb. Right now I have sprayed colloidal silver on one of my females. That way I can keep the breeding female for my first seeds. This will produce a true bred seed that I will then plant and grow. As this seed is grown into a beautiful girl I will start finding another strain of similar inheritance, similar dominant traits, and also itself, a very reliable true bred. It is best to find a male that is of the same stature, same general build, and has outweighing differences in terms of potency, and sturdiness. (Since WW is so weak.) using colloidal female pollen sacks for this step is an extreme risk in making sure your final product is an f1, at least in my experience. My last cross mating with feminized seeds resulted in very weak characteristics like weak stems and slow growth, So it's best to be safe with a male.

At this point you'll have an F1 stocked with hybrid vigor, you'll still be keeping 10/20 dominant traits. So in our situations we would want to select a strain that is equal in traits to the wwxbb but with it's 10 other traits you could select a sturdier plant with better potency, faster growing, better tasting bud than the traditional strain (and you'll get to name it!!)

I have mated before but tell me if my theories are incorrect because I have made strains simply of experimentation and not knowledge but I do have enough xp under my belt to be able to control most traits.

Ps. Can't believe you don't have a bong!


----------



## ubernuber (Aug 8, 2015)

white widow is incredibly old. Mr nice guy invented it forever ago, and its only like 12% thc now... this would pretty much be like a strain reinvention you're talking about here


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 8, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> You make a good point. It's crazy how many pheno types there are.
> 
> Have you considered breeding?
> 
> ...


Breeding is definitely of interest to me, but I currently lack the time and space in order to do it AND continue with production. Also being new to growing seriously, I'm not sure which genetics I will consider using in any future breeding project. I like the idea of starting with the basics and going from there, so starting with genetics that are foundational is interesting to me. Whether anything worth wile can be created that hasn't already been created with old-school genetics I'm not sure of.... Just a bit of nostalgic fancy I guess, which coincidentally is another reason why I chose to grow this strain.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 8, 2015)

Here is a big spoiler on breeding. @Maat Aatack.
Some others might find it too irrelevant.
Also im super _stoned _ and kinda wrote it as a teaching thing perspective for all noobies who read this in addition to maat... but i meant to tell it as more of like a personal method lol so don't think this is textbook or anything lol...
Didn't meant to do it that way but again since i am this took forever so now im just adding this instead of changing the whole thing xD
 


Spoiler



I have already started my processes, so if you would like to keep in contact with me Maat i will let you know what i come up with.

It is actually not too difficult to produce seeds without interrupting the grow! For you it could actually be pretty easy, it was for me the more i researched it!
Cutting clones off of plants and prematurely flowering them will show sex (as you know.) Once pollen pods have begun for clones the males actually survive quite well in window sills regardless of the light cycle.
Pollen can be stored for up to a month at a time.

When you officially flower your mothers, simply paint brushing small bits of pollen on even just one flower could produce hundreds of seeds.
Most people don't like losing "potency" of their mothers, a solution would be to lead you back to the solo cup.

en.seedfinder.eu and other websites have great info about phenotypes and which apply. If there happens to be more than one pheno, all you have to do is cut 4 clones per pheno (that way you can see f1, f2, and f3 generation mixes) so if it has 3 possible phenos, you should cut 12 clones. The desirable and dominant traits can then be back-crossed into the mother/father to keep the "true breed."

Cut clones of known mothers, establish roots, and flower in solo cups. After 2 weeks, you should be able to see differences in the clones and their possible grow styles. If you plan on flowering, only flower 3, and make sure you mark them with labels. Move them to 2 liter containers if you plan to flower solo cup sizes.

It is hard to keep track and find room for male and females with this method, so its best to experiment using colloidal silver (femenized seeds) that way you don't have any "invisible traits." Otherwise you would have double the normal clone cuts, making 3 phenos produce a massive 24 clones to work with, which is wayyyyyy too much lol.

Side note: using feminized seeds as an end result would work but some might hermie out or have problematic inbreeding, but remember with breeding, if you are experienced enough you can still work out these recessive traits to allow a true bred feminized offspring.

Once flowered (unless you've already grown the strain) you can see the different phenos for each 3 solo cup clones. Find the most desirable of the set and pick two female clones that you want to mate (from the clones that remained out of flower that you set aside before)

Time to flower these new selected clones and prepare for pollination. Start dousing one of them in colloidal silver 2 weeks into flower. The pistils will show shortly after on the female, and the one with colloidal silver will have pollen sacks. Once the pollen sacks have an estimated 7-10 day window of being ready they should be placed in a window sill with partial light. Doesn't really matter where. Once those are ready, pollinate the females with them outside of the grow room.

After i pollinate i leave in a dark room for 48 hours, and then place a high powered fan on them for about 1 hour to rid all pollen dust from being dusted up in the tent when i move them back and effecting other plants. You can also rinse them off with distilled water, but pollen still works even after being wet so if any sticks and dries, it will eventually float off to your actual ladies.

2 weeks later pods will form, 4-6 weeks later you should have seeds.

Right now i am using landraces. I have Afghani landrace 100% indica and Malawi landrace 100% sativa seeds.
White widow has been a tough one for me, because of all the known phenos and mixes. Its hard to find the original white widow (which was what i originally bought but my seed company lied and ripped me off.) They claim its the original but it ends up a mix (obviously, or i wouldn't be posting here.)
But white widow comes direct from two land races, there are no other strains in between from what i've read up on.

This next part is the tricky part for me:
Since this particular strain is paired with BB, it is technically already a F1 hybrid. So mating it further would result in an f2 or an f3 which is unreliable and after so much inbreeding, probably a piece of shit. So then if i cut four clones per desirable pheno, i will be looking for the most potent, sturdiest, and fastest growing plants. So every plant i find i would want to either mate with another similar plant or mate back with the mother, that child should then mate with it's technical sister/aunt with the same phenos to produce a sturdy, stocky, fast growing dominant trait. At this point this would be the F3+ category of breeding which means you're plants probably lost most of their potency and they have some inbreeding issues. This is where the land races would come into play, i am planning on mating my two land races until i have a stable pure breed, and considering, that should pretty much be the first generation considering landraces are homogenous.

After this i will have one wwxbb f3 generation and one afghani x malawi f3 generation. Mating these two plants would create a new f1 generation, easy as that!
*Here's the step by step:*

So for your case i would take 4 clones per plant you have that is a different pheno type.
So for simplicity say there are three phenos

F1 generation -
strong - mate two strongest clones
thick - mate two thickest clones
fast - mate two fastest clones

F2 generation -
strong and thick - mate the offspring from F1
strong and fast - mate the offspring from F1
thick and fast - mate the offspring from F1

F3 generation -
breeding two F2 gens.
strong and thick and fast - 1 strong dominant, thick and fast recessive

strong and thick and fast - 2 thick dominant, strong and fast recessive

strong and thick and fast - 3 fast dominant, thick and strong recessive

After this you may select an official true breeding father/mother with all the desirable traits and pair it with another true breeding father/mother selected through this same process.

After you mate your F3 male and your F3 female you will receive an F1 offspring with revived potency and all the desirable traits (with some surprise recessive phenos.)
and from then on you should be able to back-cross it with the true mother/father to make the offspring true. (Because they will still have recessive traits that need weeded out.[lol @ pun])

The _best_ part of all this?
It can all be going on in the background of a proper grow cycle!


 

In other news I have been very busy with these clones:
 
Got them transplanted! They are huge!
Time to LST!
 
Also started some new clones!
 

Just finished supercropping my clone mother! She is about to flower but she is so big I had to do something.
 
 

It's been a busy Saturday tending to my plants.

Get to enjoy an early Christmas gift tonight during this season of trimming 
Fan leaf joint! Doused in wax, should be able to filler up with bud in an hour.

Before I knew how to grow people would laugh at my absurdity. Who's laughing now? 

Me


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 9, 2015)

Clones are rooting after only one day.
These are not ww x bb clones they are my afghani and Malawi clones.
I was surprised. My cloner is pretty awesome tho


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 10, 2015)

Dealing with some high ph. Ph pen was off. Anyone got a good way to keep plants from stressing/bring down ph at the same time?


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 10, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> View attachment 3476740 Dealing with some high ph. Ph pen was off. Anyone got a good way to keep plants from stressing/bring down ph at the same time?





The303Yeti said:


> View attachment 3476740 Dealing with some high ph. Ph pen was off. Anyone got a good way to keep plants from stressing/bring down ph at the same time?





jujment699 said:


> Here is a big spoiler on breeding. @Maat Aatack.
> Some others might find it too irrelevant.
> Also im super _stoned _ and kinda wrote it as a teaching thing perspective for all noobies who read this in addition to maat... but i meant to tell it as more of like a personal method lol so don't think this is textbook or anything lol...
> Didn't meant to do it that way but again since i am this took forever so now im just adding this instead of changing the whole thing xD
> ...


Have you done this before? That's awesome! I'm really baked right now.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 10, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> The303Yeti said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 3476740 Dealing with some high ph. Ph pen was off. Anyone got a good way to keep plants from stressing/bring down ph at the same time?
> ...


Yes i have. I am currently in the process of doing it right now. I already have the landraces mass cloning going right now.

Flush it with 6.5-6.8 ph water. 1gallon of water per gallon pot. So 3 gal = 3 gal of water. If your pH is too high, like 8-9 then you are going to want to flush with 3 gals per gallon pot. So 3 gal pot = 9 gal of water. Then 1 hour after flush, give 6.5 water with no nutes. Next watering give regular 6.5 water about a 1/2 gallon per gallon pot, then you should be able to feed it again a day or two later, depending on how fast they dry up.

I am also very high, just turned this big huge sandbox of keif


Into this delicious pin head dab (that is my pinkie in the photo)


It measured about 800% concentrate of THC after 8 first round quick washes.

I can say i am certainly off my rocker


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 11, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Yes i have. I am currently in the process of doing it right now. I already have the landraces mass cloning going right now.
> 
> Flush it with 6.5-6.8 ph water. 1gallon of water per gallon pot. So 3 gal = 3 gal of water. If your pH is too high, like 8-9 then you are going to want to flush with 3 gals per gallon pot. So 3 gal pot = 9 gal of water. Then 1 hour after flush, give 6.5 water with no nutes. Next watering give regular 6.5 water about a 1/2 gallon per gallon pot, then you should be able to feed it again a day or two later, depending on how fast they dry up.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. I'm sure I'll get them back to normal. I just hope it won't hurt my yield to much. I did use some foliar to make up for the lockout.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 11, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Here is a big spoiler on breeding. @Maat Aatack.
> Some others might find it too irrelevant.
> Also im super _stoned _ and kinda wrote it as a teaching thing perspective for all noobies who read this in addition to maat... but i meant to tell it as more of like a personal method lol so don't think this is textbook or anything lol...
> Didn't meant to do it that way but again since i am this took forever so now im just adding this instead of changing the whole thing xD
> ...


I am moving into a very large facility in spring with 40000 sqft warehouse on 6 acres and was thinking about breeding. The only thing that got me was the amount of inbreeding it takes to get your new strain to be higher quality. Egyptian Sinai was something I was considering messing with since I will be in desert climate of colorado.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 11, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Yes i have. I am currently in the process of doing it right now. I already have the landraces mass cloning going right now.
> 
> Flush it with 6.5-6.8 ph water. 1gallon of water per gallon pot. So 3 gal = 3 gal of water. If your pH is too high, like 8-9 then you are going to want to flush with 3 gals per gallon pot. So 3 gal pot = 9 gal of water. Then 1 hour after flush, give 6.5 water with no nutes. Next watering give regular 6.5 water about a 1/2 gallon per gallon pot, then you should be able to feed it again a day or two later, depending on how fast they dry up.
> 
> ...


How does something get to be 800%?


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 11, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> How does something get to be 800%?


Oops thats a typo... i was baked. 80%. Split that up into a 8 rounds of quick wash hash and the chemistry test measured about 80% according to my chart. You can buy test kits for like 50$.
But yeah it was pretty intense.

Also, maat did you check my breeding post?


----------



## hippies_child (Aug 12, 2015)

Not posted for a few weeks didn't want to jinx myself.
I'm at day 70 of flower, maat I took your advice and let them go those extra 3 weeks....so glad I did thanks for the advice. Using my loupe i can see the triches are slowly turning Amber bout 10%. I turned lights off yesturday so their 24 hrs dark period will have finished by dinner time then it's time for the chop.mk ultra is in the middle, smelling spicy .
I have been flushing with phd water for two weeks now so I think I'm ready.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 12, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Oops thats a typo... i was baked. 80%. Split that up into a 8 rounds of quick wash hash and the chemistry test measured about 80% according to my chart. You can buy test kits for like 50$.
> But yeah it was pretty intense.
> 
> Also, maat did you check my breeding post?


Ah ha! Yes 80% makes a lot more sense. I've not tried the concentrate yet.
Yes I did see that post. Very informative, but admittedly a bit over my head. I wonder is there any safe way to get a female plant to revert to male?? Don't know for what application, just curious.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 12, 2015)

hippies_child said:


> Not posted for a few weeks didn't want to jinx myself.
> I'm at day 70 of flower, maat I took your advice and let them go those extra 3 weeks....so glad I did thanks for the advice. Using my loupe i can see the triches are slowly turning Amber bout 10%. I turned lights off yesturday so their 24 hrs dark period will have finished by dinner time then it's time for the chop.mk ultra is in the middle, smelling spicy .
> I have been flushing with phd water for two weeks now so I think I'm ready.


Excellent! So, counting from the onset of flowers, how many days of bloom does this put your wwxbb?


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 12, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I am moving into a very large facility in spring with 40000 sqft warehouse on 6 acres and was thinking about breeding. The only thing that got me was the amount of inbreeding it takes to get your new strain to be higher quality. Egyptian Sinai was something I was considering messing with since I will be in desert climate of colorado.


The Sinai is awesome. I praise its glory. Some of my favorite strains have sinai origins, however i wouldn't recommend it as a starter strain... if you check this link you will see the origins are partially sativa and indica, so it is already a hybrid. This is not very good because then your landrace is already quipped with F1 hybrid vigor, which is no good because you have to manually breed out what you don't want (versus just selecting a race that already comes with it all in stock)

Hindu Kush is usually the best strain to start breeding with. It is 100% indica. You can then find another 100% indica landrace, a 100% sativa landrace, or just a normal everyday strain (such as wwxbb) and mate it with a single 100% landrace. That way you don't have to work out both sativa traits and indica traits that are undesirable... You will have an unstable breed if you do. It is better to *add* traits rather than try to breed them out, because dominant traits will always take over, so it is as simple as finding out the dominant traits.

I am happy to see someone interest in breeding like i am. I have been trying really hard to find others who have as much experience or would like to, since it is such an uncommon thing to breed for most home growers.

If you are going to be in that warehouse that is a lot of awesome room to work with, i am extremely jealous... I would deck that place out with HID air cooled lights, industrial fans, self watering soil system. I have been spending a lot of time planning a design for a warehouse similar to yours with a floor made entirely of a few feet of dirt. Using organic compounds and certain nutes and adding certain bacteria you can make the soil self sufficient with little to no feeding, only problem is roots, but it can be easily surpassed. 

Like i said I am already currently breeding. People worry that they are going to get their plants pollinated... but i don't see why? Once the males are 1/2 the way through development you can take them literally almost anywhere, even to a desk light that is on all the time and they will finish growing their sacks and you can collect the pollen then, outside of your tent.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 12, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Ah ha! Yes 80% makes a lot more sense. I've not tried the concentrate yet.
> Yes I did see that post. Very informative, but admittedly a bit over my head. I wonder is there any safe way to get a female plant to revert to male?? Don't know for what application, just curious.


I don't know if "safe" rules out the aforementioned colloidal silver? But you can cause it to produce male pollen sacks using it. The offspring will be femenised though unless you apply some sort of intense stress to force it to hermie, then you can breed out the hermie traits. Long process but possible if you're trying to avoid pollination.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 12, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> I don't know if "safe" rules out the aforementioned colloidal silver? But you can cause it to produce male pollen sacks using it. The offspring will be femenised though unless you apply some sort of intense stress to force it to hermie, then you can breed out the hermie traits. Long process but possible if you're trying to avoid pollination.


Easier to find regular seeds I guess.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 13, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> The Sinai is awesome. I praise its glory. Some of my favorite strains have sinai origins, however i wouldn't recommend it as a starter strain... if you check this link you will see the origins are partially sativa and indica, so it is already a hybrid. This is not very good because then your landrace is already quipped with F1 hybrid vigor, which is no good because you have to manually breed out what you don't want (versus just selecting a race that already comes with it all in stock)
> 
> Hindu Kush is usually the best strain to start breeding with. It is 100% indica. You can then find another 100% indica landrace, a 100% sativa landrace, or just a normal everyday strain (such as wwxbb) and mate it with a single 100% landrace. That way you don't have to work out both sativa traits and indica traits that are undesirable... You will have an unstable breed if you do. It is better to *add* traits rather than try to breed them out, because dominant traits will always take over, so it is as simple as finding out the dominant traits.
> 
> ...


It isn't the nicest warehouse but it will do the trick. I'm currently switching the roof in the loft to greenhouse panels and the rest of the warehouse will be lights. I'm starting with 300 plants. I haven't picked out strains yet. I need high yield erstwhile that do well with heat. The warehouse is ventilated well but I don't have the money for central air conditioning quite yet. I was reading a article about how trichomes are a defense against heat. The cannabis plant will produce more in high heat depending on genetics. They tested several different plants in high heat, 95 day 75 at night I believe and a lower temp 75 to 60s at night. Most plants produced way more thc in high heat. If you have any ideas on geneticsome let me know. I'm about to start from seed to pick mothers.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 13, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> It isn't the nicest warehouse but it will do the trick. I'm currently switching the roof in the loft to greenhouse panels and the rest of the warehouse will be lights. I'm starting with 300 plants. I haven't picked out strains yet. I need high yield erstwhile that do well with heat. The warehouse is ventilated well but I don't have the money for central air conditioning quite yet. I was reading a article about how trichomes are a defense against heat. The cannabis plant will produce more in high heat depending on genetics. They tested several different plants in high heat, 95 day 75 at night I believe and a lower temp 75 to 60s at night. Most plants produced way more thc in high heat. If you have any ideas on geneticsome let me know. I'm about to start from seed to pick mothers.


Man if you are going to rely on heat you are going to be spending a lot of money on CO2. Marijuana plants can only absorb enough energy and process it as fast as it can take in carbon dioxide. Since you are using a warehouse you would probably want to create a negative pressure airspace. (Lots of exhaust fans but no air inlets) then fill the room with co2, otherwise I feel you will just be toasting your plants. Colorado doesn't naturally have high co2, especially the part you are in

Finding a landrace that does well in heat does help, you are right, I would just make sure it is not a hybrid. That is an awful headache xD 
300 plants would be awesome!! Are you just going to grow traditional with manual feeding and watering? Or do you have SCROG rigs? I think it's much more conservative to have multiple colas on all the plants even if it takes slightly longer. The return is awesome.

I'm sure you have enough room to try many methods of growing... Damn, there's that jealousy again xD


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 13, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Man if you are going to rely on heat you are going to be spending a lot of money on CO2. Marijuana plants can only absorb enough energy and process it as fast as it can take in carbon dioxide. Since you are using a warehouse you would probably want to create a negative pressure airspace. (Lots of exhaust fans but no air inlets) then fill the room with co2, otherwise I feel you will just be toasting your plants. Colorado doesn't naturally have high co2, especially the part you are in
> 
> Finding a landrace that does well in heat does help, you are right, I would just make sure it is not a hybrid. That is an awful headache xD
> 300 plants would be awesome!! Are you just going to grow traditional with manual feeding and watering? Or do you have SCROG rigs? I think it's much more conservative to have multiple colas on all the plants even if it takes slightly longer. The return is awesome.
> ...


I definitely will have a SCROG setup, juse not all. Way to much work with that amount. I'm going to try and keep fans on low during the night and pump co2 at the same time. The warehouse has 4 rooms averaging 500 square ft each. So I might just start with those until I have more recources. Easier to control the climate.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 18, 2015)

Been having some N tox. @Maat Aatack i looked through a few pages and saw you said that your plants were rabid beasts when it came to nutes... i have just barely touched mine and i am getting N tox... wtf. I did an N P K test and N was off the charts (Crazy thing is i didn't even feed any veg nutes because i never vegged long enough.) Used 1/4 str bloom nutes (2-8-4) and it flipped out. Soil doesn't have any time release nutes, it is organic custom FFOF/HF/PROMIX/Pearlite.

Just flushed and now watering with RO water until theres no new N tox, my plants are completely stunted SMFH. 

Any tips?







Major claws.

4 weeks of flower and they are pitiful. That pisses me off because I had such a solid foundation. I fucked this over because of shifting to RO water. i have no experience with adding nutes manually from day one (like Calmg) and since my tap is 8.9 ph and 1100 ppms from faucet... (Ikr horrible) my previous grows already had plenty of minerals and i would just pH my water. I figured i could get a lot more out of my plants than using crappy tap water but now I'm having a rough time with nute values because my plants don't show reactions for days since they are soil. Thing is i can't water with my tap since they are not even ready for 1000 ppms yet, and with my last grows i saw lots of damage on them because of this :/

But not all is lost. What anyone's recommendation for the fastest recovery other than flushing? Idk how I'm supposed to feed a plant enough P and K without overloading it with nitro... If my solution is 1/4 str (2-8-4) they are going to become deficient. Didn't think 2 was that high but fine.... Dumbass plants  ...


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 18, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Been having some N tox. @Maat Aatack i looked through a few pages and saw you said that your plants were rabid beasts when it came to nutes... i have just barely touched mine and i am getting N tox... wtf. I did an N P K test and N was off the charts (Crazy thing is i didn't even feed any veg nutes because i never vegged long enough.) Used 1/4 str bloom nutes (2-8-4) and it flipped out. Soil doesn't have any time release nutes, it is organic custom FFOF/HF/PROMIX/Pearlite.
> 
> Just flushed and now watering with RO water until theres no new N tox, my plants are completely stunted SMFH.
> 
> ...


K so I was feeding the heck out of my plants. Every other watering instead of every 2 waterings. They showed some stresses all the way through, but all i did when I suspected a pH or nute tox issue is I flushed, and then fed a general purpose schedule. Must say for 4 weeks in, they are looking a bit behind. What lighting and air systems do you have working?


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 18, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> K so I was feeding the heck out of my plants. Every other watering instead of every 2 waterings. They showed some stresses all the way through, but all i did when I suspected a pH or nute tox issue is I flushed, and then fed a general purpose schedule. Must say for 4 weeks in, they are looking a bit behind. What lighting and air systems do you have working?


600W HID HPS and 4 100w CFL 6400K
Lights are air cooled. 6 inch 500 CFM. Oscillating fan in tent on low. Temp is 75-85.

Yeah they do look behind, not sure what caused this reaction from them, again i had barely even started feeding them in flower because in veg i migrated containers twice, so no need. Again the 1/4 strength nutes seem harmless but there is no lockout or anything from what i can tell. I have scoured the internet and N tox is the only culprit i can find but i CANT GET RID OF IT. Even after a few flushes and even less feeding with just simple cal mag. (I know calmag+ has nitrogen.. its just calmag)


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 18, 2015)

Sealed room? co2?


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 18, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> 600W HID HPS and 4 100w CFL 6400K
> Lights are air cooled. 6 inch 500 CFM. Oscillating fan in tent on low. Temp is 75-85.
> 
> Yeah they do look behind, not sure what caused this reaction from them, again i had barely even started feeding them in flower because in veg i migrated containers twice, so no need. Again the 1/4 strength nutes seem harmless but there is no lockout or anything from what i can tell. I have scoured the internet and N tox is the only culprit i can find but i CANT GET RID OF IT. Even after a few flushes and even less feeding with just simple cal mag. (I know calmag+ has nitrogen.. its just calmag)


I had some burn going on coming into flowering but they seem to be recovering nicely. You can see it on the lower leaves.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 18, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I had some burn going on coming into flowering but they seem to be recovering nicely. You can see it on the lower leaves.View attachment 3482030


Didn't i see a post from you a day or two after mine saying you started flowering right? So you're like right at week 3-4.. i guess my plants aren't too far behind by the looks o:
Compared to maats and the other dude's they don't compare tho.

I never got any actual burn... only N tox. I see on the bottom just a few leaves with the claw... but also yellow which mine are dark dark dark... so your issue might be with overwatering slightly? Who knows, either way they are still beasting bro they look great



Maat Aatack said:


> Sealed room? co2?


Mylar tent so yes sealed, technically. I have a veg and flower tent. Veg is 2.5x2.5 and flower is 4x4. Both of them have separate air intakes and one exhaust for smell. The intake receives air from the AC, general air around the room, and some from outside since i do keep a window open. No CO2 generator tho... to much radiation and noise for my living space.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 19, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Didn't i see a post from you a day or two after mine saying you started flowering right? So you're like right at week 3-4.. i guess my plants aren't too far behind by the looks o:
> Compared to maats and the other dude's they don't compare tho.
> 
> I never got any actual burn... only N tox. I see on the bottom just a few leaves with the claw... but also yellow which mine are dark dark dark... so your issue might be with overwatering slightly? Who knows, either way they are still beasting bro they look great
> ...


I started from seed so my plants are at diffrent stages but they are taking awhile. I'm guessing they put serious weight on in week 5. Some of my girls have just started while the one in the pic is probably 3 weeks. So I'd say I'm right with you. I wouldn't stress to much.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 19, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I started from seed so my plants are at diffrent stages but they are taking awhile. I'm guessing they put serious weight on in week 5. Some of my girls have just started while the one in the pic is probably 3 weeks. So I'd say I'm right with you. I wouldn't stress to much.


I'd have to agree with the sentiment of not stressing too much. I think we sometimes forget how resilient these plants can be. The only thing that semi-flags me about your operation is your fresh-air supply. The a/c draws air from outside the tent?


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 19, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> I'd have to agree with the sentiment of not stressing too much. I think we sometimes forget how resilient these plants can be. The only thing that semi-flags me about your operation is your fresh-air supply. The a/c draws air from outside the tent?


Being outdoors shows how slow these are to transition to flower. I used bud ignitor and I have a ton of bud sites but no real weight. I'm seeing a large difference in genetics in this strain. Some are very sativa dominant. What's the transition to flowering like indoors?


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 19, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> I'd have to agree with the sentiment of not stressing too much. I think we sometimes forget how resilient these plants can be. The only thing that semi-flags me about your operation is your fresh-air supply. The a/c draws air from outside the tent?


The AC draws the air from inside and outside since it is central. I know some strains see stunted growth after 85 degrees without co2, my first grow I ever did I didn't have any HID cooling because I was an idiot, temps were 120+ and they lived although did not enjoy it lol. I did consider co2 but most my daytime temps are 80. During the 12-3 afternoon time the sun hits the room so it gets a little hotter around 84.



The303Yeti said:


> Being outdoors shows how slow these are to transition to flower. I used bud ignitor and I have a ton of bud sites but no real weight. I'm seeing a large difference in genetics in this strain. Some are very sativa dominant. What's the transition to flowering like indoors?


Hmm it took about two weeks for me to start seeing hairs on my small plants but my big plants pre sexed before flower which was nice. Have to agree tho the weight is disappointing ATM. Clusters of hairs but not much else. I just barely popped two more girls into flower and my newest one is flourishing nicely but the hairs still take so long to even show... So buds don't even start on my plants until like week 2-3 so I guess we might have a different dominant pheno like you said. 

Where did you buy your seeds? Who is the breeder?


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 19, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> ni
> 
> Nice, my girls just started flowering yesterday.





jujment699 said:


> I put three of the girls in flowering two days ago.



Found the post I was talking about made by both me and you on July 24th. So I guess I'm two days ahead of your most mature. That makes this what.... 27 days? So 1 day shy of week 4 and 4 days shy for you. So yeah.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 19, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Being outdoors shows how slow these are to transition to flower. I used bud ignitor and I have a ton of bud sites but no real weight. I'm seeing a large difference in genetics in this strain. Some are very sativa dominant. What's the transition to flowering like indoors?


Transition indoors is almost immediate.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 19, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> The AC draws the air from inside and outside since it is central. I know some strains see stunted growth after 85 degrees without co2, my first grow I ever did I didn't have any HID cooling because I was an idiot, temps were 120+ and they lived although did not enjoy it lol. I did consider co2 but most my daytime temps are 80. During the 12-3 afternoon time the sun hits the room so it gets a little hotter around 84.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herbies. I'll take some pics when I get off to show the diffrence.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 19, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Found the post I was talking about made by both me and you on July 24th. So I guess I'm two days ahead of your most mature. That makes this what.... 27 days? So 1 day shy of week 4 and 4 days shy for you. So yeah.


Sounds about right. Your plants look like they are ahead of mine by a bit. My sativa dominants are just startinging to get lots of hairs.I guess we'll find out. I'm thinking I might be looking at a late Sept harvest.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 19, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Herbies. I'll take some pics when I get off to show the diffrence.


Wow that's crazy. Me too. and @Maat Aatack you got yours from Amsterdam seeds right? and a few others got their seeds from femaleseeds.nl

It must be the breeders pheno, you're the only other person I've talked to that got his shit from herbies.

Herbies is awesome. I got so many free seeds. My first order I got 30 free seeds like 10 strains, most fem. hella fast shipping too! Although if you're gonna buy from there don't "_bargain shop"_ because *every single clearance strain I have ever bought from them never popped. 
*
I also agree even though I am at 4 weeks I am imagining another 6-8 weeks. Damnit lol. September for both of us m8.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 19, 2015)

The breeder I got my lot from was amsterdammarajuanaseeds.com.

Switched to 12/12 on 7/27. Onset of flowers on 8/1. Sorry for the green light.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 19, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Wow that's crazy. Me too. and @Maat Aatack you got yours from Amsterdam seeds right? and a few others got their seeds from femaleseeds.nl
> 
> It must be the breeders pheno, you're the only other person I've talked to that got his shit from herbies.
> 
> ...





jujment699 said:


> Wow that's crazy. Me too. and @Maat Aatack you got yours from Amsterdam seeds right? and a few others got their seeds from femaleseeds.nl
> 
> It must be the breeders pheno, you're the only other person I've talked to that got his shit from herbies.
> 
> ...


Herbies must have a Sativa dominant strain of wwXbb. I'm guessing that's it. It's kinda weird we got our seeds from herbies and they are both taking so long to flower.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 19, 2015)

I wish we could all try each other's. See what the outcome from different banks is.
People were saying wwXbb is trash and some say it's amazing.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes I'm curious to hear your harvest reports. Strangely, the pheno I perceive as expressing sativa dominant qualities was in fact the most difficult to establish, and had longer inter-nodal lengths than the rest. However, even though her bud size was smaller, it was much denser, and yielded in the top 3 of the 8 plants.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 19, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Yes I'm curious to hear your harvest reports. Strangely, the pheno I perceive as expressing sativa dominant qualities was in fact the most difficult to establish, and had longer inter-nodal lengths than the rest. However, even though her bud size was smaller, it was much denser, and yielded in the top 3 of the 8 plants.





Maat Aatack said:


> Yes I'm curious to hear your harvest reports. Strangely, the pheno I perceive as expressing sativa dominant qualities was in fact the most difficult to establish, and had longer inter-nodal lengths than the rest. However, even though her bud size was smaller, it was much denser, and yielded in the top 3 of the 8 plants.


       So you can tell the difference. Do your plants seem similar?


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 20, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I wish we could all try each other's. See what the outcome from different banks is.
> People were saying wwXbb is trash and some say it's amazing.


Honestly I am not enthused right now with how the strain is performing... And the smell? Is rank. The beds smell like road kill they don't smell like buds. Compared to my CSS that is flowering they are grotesque I almost want to take my CSS somewhere else because it's known for it's aroma.

I guess I will wait and see but so far I am "ugh" all over the place right now. Hoping the smell will mature.



The303Yeti said:


> View attachment 3482615 View attachment 3482616 View attachment 3482617 View attachment 3482618 View attachment 3482619 View attachment 3482620 View attachment 3482621 View attachment 3482622So you can tell the difference. Do your plants seem similar?


I got a 10 pack of these and they are all the same for me right now. Which is good an bad, means good breeding they bred out all the randomization, but then again it seems like some variation might help this strain. I think herbies breeders just brought out aesthetic traits, not so much smokable ones. I could be wrong tho lol


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 20, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Honestly I am not enthused right now with how the strain is performing... And the smell? Is rank. The beds smell like road kill they don't smell like buds. Compared to my CSS that is flowering they are grotesque I almost want to take my CSS somewhere else because it's known for it's aroma.
> 
> I guess I will wait and see but so far I am "ugh" all over the place right now. Hoping the smell will mature.
> 
> ...


I have sativa and indica dominant. They have a sweet pine smell to them. What nutrients are you using?


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 20, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Honestly I am not enthused right now with how the strain is performing... And the smell? Is rank. The beds smell like road kill they don't smell like buds. Compared to my CSS that is flowering they are grotesque I almost want to take my CSS somewhere else because it's known for it's aroma.
> 
> I guess I will wait and see but so far I am "ugh" all over the place right now. Hoping the smell will mature.
> 
> ...


i think this is an interesting observation that shows not only variances within the cross, but between different crosses by separate breeders. I mean only they know for sure what the parents' phenos were in any case you know? Just like we are talking about where we got our genetics, I'm sure breeders have similar conversations. The variation potential for any one cross is mind blowing.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 20, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I have sativa and indica dominant. They have a sweet pine smell to them. What nutrients are you using?


Well none because if i give em one fucking dose their growth stops for 2 weeks. God im so frustrated with these things.
I was using Big Bloom and Tiger Blom FFOF again at 1/4 str... didn't even use both of them at the same time. very light cal mag added, ph 6.5 thats it.

so again leading back to my main question does anyone know why my 2-8-4 is N tox? Can't even feed, plants are still as big as the last pictures i posted.



Maat Aatack said:


> i think this is an interesting observation that shows not only variances within the cross, but between different crosses by separate breeders. I mean only they know for sure what the parents' phenos were in any case you know? Just like we are talking about where we got our genetics, I'm sure breeders have similar conversations. The variation potential for any one cross is mind blowing.


I agree with you there, hard to say the parents' phenos, they gotta be like experts, hard for male plants to show phenotypes especially recessive ones, because if the plant has a recessive trait for pink buds, you will never know your male has it because it will never bud. So again i agree its mind blowing.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 20, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Well none because if i give em one fucking dose their growth stops for 2 weeks. God im so frustrated with these things.
> I was using Big Bloom and Tiger Blom FFOF again at 1/4 str... didn't even use both of them at the same time. very light cal mag added, ph 6.5 thats it.
> 
> so again leading back to my main question does anyone know why my 2-8-4 is N tox? Can't even feed, plants are still as big as the last pictures i posted.
> ...


I had mild N tox even after flushing. They are recovering and growing.Try flushing and water at a smaller ppm. Do you use micro?


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 20, 2015)

Wanna see something else? Just got home and found this:

 
So I guess it's not an N tox... Since this is an N DEF. f me idk what's up they are being so temperamental. I checked for root bound but they are 1.5 ft in 3 gals that is nothing I've had 6 foot in 3 gal.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 20, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I had mild N tox even after flushing. They are recovering and growing.Try flushing and water at a smaller ppm. Do you use micro?


Posted right As I did lol.
I use some solubles but mostly stick to molasses for bud food. Otherwise I use bloom nutes and the concentrate.

I did flush and watered with basic small nutes and calmag only brought me more pain lol


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 21, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Posted right As I did lol.
> I use some solubles but mostly stick to molasses for bud food. Otherwise I use bloom nutes and the concentrate.
> 
> I did flush and watered with basic small nutes and calmag only brought me more pain lol


Maybe check your runoff ph.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 21, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Maybe check your runoff ph.


Agree. Never hurts to know what that is.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 21, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Maybe check your runoff ph.





Maat Aatack said:


> Agree. Never hurts to know what that is.


Couple at 6.5-6.8 two at 7.0 

Hmmm I wonder where manganese get locked out.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 21, 2015)

It's within range but those minor nutes need it under 6.5. Could be part of the issue.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hmmm maybe I will pH food to 6 since I have dolomite lime buffering soil 7 so it'll average out at 6.5. Idk I really can't see it as a pH issue especially since I'm pretty knowledgable about all this  guess I let this one escape me... Too much blazin lately xD

My first grow I had a disaster with my plants because my tap is naturally 8.9 ph with 1100 PPM. So I didn't know at the time and after they shriveled and died I promised to expertise myself in this and I did. The other plants never clawed tho :/


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 21, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Couple at 6.5-6.8 two at 7.0
> 
> Hmmm I wonder where manganese get locked out.


I think it might be the strain. Mine were doing the same thing. I just had to make sure everything is perfect. Just super finicky.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Aug 21, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I think it might be the strain. Mine were doing the same thing. I just had to make sure everything is perfect. Just super finicky.


Does not sound like the strain I'm growing.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 21, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Does not sound like the strain I'm growing.


I have no idea then. Mine lost some leaves to yellowing but it was caused by high ph. Things that could be wrong... bugs, root rot, unbalanced nutes, overwatering.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 21, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Does not sound like the strain I'm growing.


Check this out bro.
http://hubpages.com/hub/the-effect-of-music-on-plant-growth
20% growth rate increase. Another study I read using the Beatles and heavy metal. The music has an effect on water molecules. The heavy metal restricted water flow while the Beatles increased.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 21, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Hmmm maybe I will pH food to 6 since I have dolomite lime buffering soil 7 so it'll average out at 6.5. Idk I really can't see it as a pH issue especially since I'm pretty knowledgable about all this  guess I let this one escape me... Too much blazin lately xD
> 
> My first grow I had a disaster with my plants because my tap is naturally 8.9 ph with 1100 PPM. So I didn't know at the time and after they shriveled and died I promised to expertise myself in this and I did. The other plants never clawed tho :/


So we have had some cool nights in Denver and it Kick started my plants flowering. Except the sativa, They just don't give a F$!#.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 21, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Check this out bro.
> http://hubpages.com/hub/the-effect-of-music-on-plant-growth
> 20% growth rate increase. Another study I read using the Beatles and heavy metal. The music has an effect on water molecules. The heavy metal restricted water flow while the Beatles increased.


Excellent read. I have played piano for 15 years and I produce music daily as a living I am definitely going to study this and write some music code that is fit for plants now.



Maat Aatack said:


> Does not sound like the strain I'm growing.


Can be hard to say depending on soil and nutes and conditions and again recessive phenos. I agree this problem is disturbing me...

I am starting to get angry at how slow these bastards are growing. And if I'm doing everything right which it seems like I am I don't know why they are going so slow. 

I have never seen this. I'm debating feed them or starve them while I figure this out? Because n tox definitely is worse than regular deficiencies... But I can't find any other culprit.


The303Yeti said:


> So we have had some cool nights in Denver and it Kick started my plants flowering. Except the sativa, They just don't give a F$!#.


Dang I wish I wasn't in a "secret" area I always wanted to have my girls spend a night out for some aesthetics and for jump start flowering.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 25, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Excellent read. I have played piano for 15 years and I produce music daily as a living I am definitely going to study this and write some music code that is fit for plants now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been 95 in my greenhouse. Hope it doesnt cause problems.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 25, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> It's been 95 in my greenhouse. Hope it doesnt cause problems.


95 isn't bad. My first grow I had no idea about air cooled lights and my plants survived 120-130 lol

Update on my current plants... I stopped the claw somehow... I have no idea. All I did was water without nutes twice and resume my normal regimen.... Lol Finally the plants are budding again.

   

Yeti will you show me yours so I can compare size?

Also I got home today and finally my veg plants are all LSTed and ready for flower.
 
Is that a fucking sea of tops or what? XD
Big one is strawberry blue clone mom, small ones WWxBb, bottom right is CSS


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 25, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> 95 isn't bad. My first grow I had no idea about air cooled lights and my plants survived 120-130 lol
> 
> Update on my current plants... I stopped the claw somehow... I have no idea. All I did was water without nutes twice and resume my normal regimen.... Lol Finally the plants are budding again.
> 
> ...


I'll take some pics tomorrow. That strawberry will turn out nice.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 26, 2015)

In the meantime, woke up to some hella trichs. Literally out of nowhere like snow tons of sugar leaves just pounded out like triple the Trichomes of the day before. I was super impressed.

Here is what they were like yesterday so you can see what I mean.(sorry for the lighting)


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 27, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> View attachment 3487128
> In the meantime, woke up to some hella trichs. Literally out of nowhere like snow tons of sugar leaves just pounded out like triple the Trichomes of the day before. I was super impressed.
> 
> Here is what they were like yesterday so you can see what I mean.(sorry for the lighting)
> View attachment 3487134


 My plants are definitely a week or so behind you. My two sativas haven't even started getting any serious hairs . They just hit 6 feet tall though.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 27, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> View attachment 3487392 My plants are definitely a week or so behind you. My two sativas haven't even started getting any serioius hairs . They just hit 6 feet tall though.


Looking good! damn those sativas tho! i got one sativa pheno right now that looks about the same as yours... its doing virtually nothing as well. lol.
Im glad to see we're still on the same track tho, now that i got those damn claws to f*ck off


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 28, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Looking good! damn those sativas tho! i got one sativa pheno right now that looks about the same as yours... its doing virtually nothing as well. lol.
> Im glad to see we're still on the same track tho, now that i got those damn claws to f*ck off


I had a sativa start and the other is growing abut an inch everyday. Monster colas for sure.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Aug 30, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> Sounds good to me. I'm growing in 3.4gal airpot with a pro mix coco blend. I shall post done pics up tonight.


Your mixing coco with promix? That's a waste of good coco & if you want a big healthy plant use 100% coco with a top coat of knat nix & you'll be super happy.
#dontmixperfection



Bawse!


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 30, 2015)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Your mixing coco with promix? That's a waste of good coco & if you want a big healthy plant use 100% coco with a top coat of knat nix & you'll be super happy.
> #dontmixperfection
> 
> 
> ...


Page 1 reply? Don't even think that person is apart of this thread anymore lol.

Also, coco is great and all but damn is it annoying. I wouldn't mix it, but straight coco is annoying as fuck.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Aug 30, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Page 1 reply? Don't even think that person is apart of this thread anymore lol.
> 
> Also, coco is great and all but damn is it annoying. I wouldn't mix it, but straight coco is annoying as fuck.


It's very PH strict & I mean strict. RO water & ph perfect nutes help but if your not PH'ing nutes every time regardless of nutes it can kill you. I've changed people over from dirt to coco but they soon find out how much work it takes & switch back. I love that I can never have a clone root lock in coco but in promix they would root lock in 2 weeks, in a solo cup. 


Bawse!


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 30, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Page 1 reply? Don't even think that person is apart of this thread anymore lol.
> 
> Also, coco is great and all but damn is it annoying. I wouldn't mix it, but straight coco is annoying as fuck.


Damn I forgot about this thread., LOL. That was very long ago. But that grow turned out very well. After that I started using 100% coco. These days I run a various grow styles.


----------



## jujment699 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have used coco before and agree with the amazing results, it's just a pain in my ass, like you said, very strict. My tap is like 1K ppm and 8.9 ph (I got RO water) but even with my RO water there is still over 100 ppms and ph problems even in soil. 

I've been planning a big coco grow once I can move to a more solid location. Clones r great for coco.

Honestly though IMO if you're going to coco route you might as well surrender and go with aero or hydro if you're going to fuck around with .000 values. I got an aero setup for clones and I just dump food in twice a week and they're usually good.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 5, 2015)

Funny I was just thinking about giving coco a go when I saw the most recent posts. Now I think I'm going to stick with dirt while I fine tune this pheno.
I did some 4th week thinning of the undergrowth. The plants were looking stressed, so I figured they would benefit from increased air flow as well as less foliage to support. With the feed water water feed schedule, the have appeared to want more food. I recently switched away from GH because of the salts, and am giving Cutting Edge a try.


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 5, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> I have used coco before and agree with the amazing results, it's just a pain in my ass, like you said, very strict. My tap is like 1K ppm and 8.9 ph (I got RO water) but even with my RO water there is still over 100 ppms and ph problems even in soil.
> 
> I've been planning a big coco grow once I can move to a more solid location. Clones r great for coco.
> 
> Honestly though IMO if you're going to coco route you might as well surrender and go with aero or hydro if you're going to fuck around with .000 values. I got an aero setup for clones and I just dump food in twice a week and they're usually good.


You going to kill your ro membrane right quick without a water softener at those ppms. Coco is a little more work than soil but the results are fantastic. If im growing with salt ferts im growing in coco, if im growing in peat its recycled and composted living soil. i like having my moms in weak living soil in smaller pots to keep them down on the size, a plant in coco even in a #1 pot(1.5l) can get huge and then just fall over anytime it gets slightly dry.


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 5, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> You going to kill your ro membrane right quick without a water softener at those ppms. Coco is a little more work than soil but the results are fantastic. If im growing with salt ferts im growing in coco, if im growing in peat its recycled and composted living soil. i like having my moms in weak living soil in smaller pots to keep them down on the size, a plant in coco even in a #1 pot(1.5l) can get huge and then just fall over anytime it gets slightly dry.


Dude... Softening your water is one of the worst things you could do. Talk about nute lockout and all that salt build up. My buddy used soft water and after had an inch of salt at the bottom of his pot. Not a good strategy. Rather buy $10 membranes and get $500 profs instead of no profs.


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 5, 2015)

That why you use the ro after the softener, most farmers around here use well water, wich is something like 3000ppm, it goes through an iron eater softener then through reverse osmosis where it comes out around 6 ppm.
I tried helping if you want to argue have fun,


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 5, 2015)

<runs downstairs to make sure his water supply is not routed through the softener>


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 6, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> That why you use the ro after the softener, most farmers around here use well water, wich is something like 3000ppm, it goes through an iron eater softener then through reverse osmosis where it comes out around 6 ppm.
> I tried helping if you want to argue have fun,


Saves the membrane.


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 6, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> That why you use the ro after the softener, most farmers around here use well water, wich is something like 3000ppm, it goes through an iron eater softener then through reverse osmosis where it comes out around 6 ppm.
> I tried helping if you want to argue have fun,


Just because I'm defending my experiences doesn't mean I'm arguing and that you are wrong. Sorry for the hostility I was just surprised by your comment.
Salt in water is just an extremely difficult bond to break and the only way to entirely rid it from water is to boil it (distill.) otherwise even the best reverse osmosis will leave a residue of salt. Especially if you're dissolving pounds of it into your entire water supply twice a week. 6ppm isn't bad but I've never seen it that low through a softener even with RO.

Salt is something you don't even want any ppms of or else all your roots will crust over and lockout. And in soil, how many watering a in a plants life? 50? 100? My plants are so thirsty because my state is so dry I water almost every day. That is 5 times a week multiplied by like 10-12 weeks. Plus however long I veg, which is a long time because I super crop and LST... So you can imagine that is quite a buildup.
Even at 6 ppms that is still 300 in buildup. I think his is closer to 45 though after the softener. So... That is like 2250 ppms of salt residue.

Also when you need to flush? Well now you got to buy gallons upon gallons of distilled or you'll just be loading more salt in there. And even then that much salt after that much watering is probably not going anywhere even after viscous flushing. It is just going to be sitting in a pile in the bottom of your pots.

Again. Your experience may differ. But I'm not touching soft water lol.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 6, 2015)

Water softeners and marijuana don't mix. It's just an added salt. It's that simple.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 8, 2015)

Outdoor wwxbb


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 9, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Outdoor wwxbb


Looking great!

Ran into a little prob with my plants... buds stopped growing and pistils are browning but no increase in size. I am hoping these are extremely dense since they are going nowhere... i fear a light leak or hermie since these wwxbbs seem to be known for that. i also thought it was nute lockout but no claw and no signs of it... these plants have been nothing but trouble ugh... thing is i got a CSS and strawberry blue barely 4 weeks in and almost as big buds as these wwxbb... same tent, same conditions, same watering and feeding is close but obviously measured by strain... just sucks these dumb plants are being so troublesome.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 9, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Looking great!
> 
> Ran into a little prob with my plants... buds stopped growing and pistils are browning but no increase in size. I am hoping these are extremely dense since they are going nowhere... i fear a light leak or hermie since these wwxbbs seem to be known for that. i also thought it was nute lockout but no claw and no signs of it... these plants have been nothing but trouble ugh... thing is i got a CSS and strawberry blue barely 4 weeks in and almost as big buds as these wwxbb... same tent, same conditions, same watering and feeding is close but obviously measured by strain... just sucks these dumb plants are being so troublesome.


Really sorry to hear your troubles. Very confusing I must admit. The only thing I can think of would be genetics, specifically those from the seed you used and possibly the breeder. 
I did have a bit of trouble switching nute lines, but I'm back to pushing up pistils.


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 10, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Really sorry to hear your troubles. Very confusing I must admit. The only thing I can think of would be genetics, specifically those from the seed you used and possibly the breeder.
> I did have a bit of trouble switching nute lines, but I'm back to pushing up pistils.



Had a bit of an under watering emergency lol... Guess I got too stoned and forgot to water them (dat Labor Day weekend doe) xD
Gave them a hella bath though soaked em in the foliage and the root zone and now they're back to normal but it was quite the scare opening my veg tent and seeing my beautiful mothers like that.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 10, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> View attachment 3497103
> Had a bit of an under watering emergency lol... Guess I got too stoned and forgot to water them (dat Labor Day weekend doe) xD
> Gave them a hella bath though soaked em in the foliage and the root zone and now they're back to normal but it was quite the scare opening my veg tent and seeing my beautiful mothers like that.


What did you apply to foliage?


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 11, 2015)

I


Maat Aatack said:


> What did you apply to foliage?


 watered it was plain ph water and sprayed it with a feeding solution. Nothing special but they bounced back with close to no damage


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 11, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> I
> 
> watered it was plain ph water and sprayed it with a feeding solution. Nothing special but they bounced back with close to no damage


I have not done much foliat application of anything besides misting cuttings. I'm curious as to what nutrient solution and strength people use.


----------



## trainwrecker86 (Sep 11, 2015)

Just thought I'd put in my experience with wwxbb. Have done 3 runs indoor, and about to harvest my second outdoor run. This is not a super potent " unicorn" strain! Ya know one of those " mythical" one toke smokes. That being said, it is still a very solid strain. I'm no Jorge cCervantes, but I have been growing choice nugs for years and this strain is vigorous, resilient, easy to grow\feed\trim. Smells range from a lemony funk to a sweet, cat-piss like smell. And yield is over the top. Indoors I have 1600 watts hps and 2 165w cfls (flowering) and these girls in 5gal smart pots w\pro mix, fed with the G.O. line from G.H. supplemented with open sesame, Beastie bloom, a    nd cha ching, THROW DOWN! I average around 7 ozs per plant. The buds are rock hard, stinky, and covered (completely) in trichs. So as far as strains I've grown, (about 25-30), this one is def. In the top 5. Based on overall growth, potency, yield, smell\taste, extracts, and bag apeal. Here is some pics. Pulled 2.3 lbs of some choice buds off the big one outdoors!!!


----------



## trainwrecker86 (Sep 11, 2015)

Not sure why it posted those pics in duplicates! But yeah, I would recommend this strain if you are looking for a high yield strain that is also potent and easy to grow. Anyone who has something bad to say about this strain, well just look at the pics!


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 12, 2015)

trainwrecker86 said:


> Not sure why it posted those pics in duplicates! But yeah, I would recommend this strain if you are looking for a high yield strain that is also potent and easy to grow. Anyone who has something bad to say about this strain, well just look at the pics!


very nice grow, but i am not impressed by the yield. Not your yield to be specific but unless my eyes deceive me, mine are about the size of yours... and i have had colas probably 5x the size, which made this really dissappointing imo. 

you say you are about to chop your outdoor. Find your biggest cola and stand it next to a beer bottle on the table? Just so i could compare!

I complain about yield because i don't grow my plants too big or bushy, i also don't allow them to stretch almost at all, so they stay relatively small, and through all my LST and super cropping that i put them through they usually have 6-10 opportunities to produce monster colas, with hardly and "mini" colas off to the sides (Like you'd find on a normal plant, you got the main one and the little ones)

I also understand that when you say "yield" you are not meaning just single colas, but even the colas collected from then entirety of the plant still yield me less than a much larger single cola.

Its a solid strain, for the most part, they cloned in 2 days in my aero cloner, extremely resilient, fast growing (for the most part) and easily trimmed... in fact i supercropped most of my plants almost to death and they bounced back in a few days....

But damn those formidable genetics.... I dislike the yield so far, the potency from what i've tried, the smell from what i can smell as well (don't have very good smell) ... you said it yourself "cat piss" lol i am not interested in cat piss... thats how my house smells normally xD

Not to mention i have a CSS and SB that is in the tent for less than half the time of my wwxbb flowering and already has bigger, denser, colas and they still got another 6 weeks im guessing.

But an excellent grow otherwise to you @trainwrecker86


----------



## ubernuber (Sep 12, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> very nice grow, but i am not impressed by the yield. Not your yield to be specific but unless my eyes deceive me, mine are about the size of yours... and i have had colas probably 5x the size, which made this really dissappointing imo.
> 
> you say you are about to chop your outdoor. Find your biggest cola and stand it next to a beer bottle on the table? Just so i could compare!
> 
> ...


Negative nancy. JK LOL!

Some valid opinions from both of you. But that is it, opinions. everything good and bad about it has already been said already so no need to go on. i personally dislike it more than i like it.... i agree with jujment because i have had some monster colas....
 
This is Ak-47 AUTOFLOWER. If i can rummage up some pics of a photoperiod cola... you'd be impressed. Unfortunately i still have to delete evidence, this was some left behind on facebook (oops) The wwxbbs were puny, smaller than beer bots


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 12, 2015)

ubernuber said:


> Negative nancy. JK LOL!
> 
> Some valid opinions from both of you. But that is it, opinions. everything good and bad about it has already been said already so no need to go on. i personally dislike it more than i like it.... i agree with jujment because i have had some monster colas....
> View attachment 3498625
> This is Ak-47 AUTOFLOWER. If i can rummage up some pics of a photoperiod cola... you'd be impressed. Unfortunately i still have to delete evidence, this was some left behind on facebook (oops) The wwxbbs were puny, smaller than beer bots


YES!!!!  That is a quality cola my friend! Makes me wanna upload a photo but im also in an evidence destroying zone lol. i just take the pictures as i need them but never store them.
Quite dank indeed how much did you pull?
And autoflower? god autos suck so hard lol
not being able to control lighting is like a knife in the side lol
(there goes my negative nanciness again!)

i've had bigger ones with photoperiods, still never that big with an auto, most my autos get beer bottle size.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 13, 2015)

trainwrecker86 said:


> Not sure why it posted those pics in duplicates! But yeah, I would recommend this strain if you are looking for a high yield strain that is also potent and easy to grow. Anyone who has something bad to say about this strain, well just look at the pics!


Appreciate ur 2 cents Trainwreck. Seems a similar experience to my own with this strain. I got roughly 10oz/ plant in 15gal smart pots, but will be moving to 7's after this cycle. I agree with your rating on all points, but I would like to add that as far a smoke quality, while it isn't a unicorn, it is still very quality herb. While I am interested in growing something that cripples me, I will always have this strain as a mainstay of my operation because of it's amazing yield.
Couple of questions: where did you get your genetics, and how long do your plants bloom?


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 14, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Appreciate ur 2 cents Trainwreck. Seems a similar experience to my own with this strain. I got roughly 10oz/ plant in 15gal smart pots, but will be moving to 7's after this cycle. I agree with your rating on all points, but I would like to add that as far a smoke quality, while it isn't a unicorn, it is still very quality herb. While I am interested in growing something that cripples me, I will always have this strain as a mainstay of my operation because of it's amazing yield.
> Couple of questions: where did you get your genetics, and how long do your plants bloom?


Just to add in my off topic two cents, ghost train haze is pretty unicorny... Haze is slow and weak yielding sadly, but it's definitely the easiest seed (cup winner) to buy and gives you a massive falcon punch right in the nogger. I have never head rushed like I have off this strain, not even with dabs!


----------



## The303Yeti (Sep 15, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Just to add in my off topic two cents, ghost train haze is pretty unicorny... Haze is slow and weak yielding sadly, but it's definitely the easiest seed (cup winner) to buy and gives you a massive falcon punch right in the nogger. I have never head rushed like I have off this strain, not even with dabs!


 I agree about this strain not being the best. I have a mother that I'm going to flower and be done with it. My plants smell delicious though. Very kushy smell. As far as evidence, smoking is the best way to destroy it


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 15, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I agree about this strain not being the best. I have a mother that I'm going to flower and be done with it. My plants smell delicious though. Very kushy smell. As far as evidence, smoking is the best way to destroy it


This is one thing I think the cannabis community needs to work on accepting. There is a market and a place for every strain, even low thc varieties. Much if not all of demand is driven personal preference. What is "good" for one person, is possibly not as good for others. Personally for me, I don't always look to get stupid, sometimes I just want to relax and take the edge off. If I smoked Haze every day, I'd be unable to function, but in WWxBB I'm able to get just enough "therapy". And hey if I need more I can always smoke more, which I've of course done and was totally comatose.


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 15, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I agree about this strain not being the best. I have a mother that I'm going to flower and be done with it. My plants smell delicious though. Very kushy smell. As far as evidence, smoking is the best way to destroy it


I agree. My clones are all grown up and flowering... I'm considering this Critical Sensi Star as my bulk strain because it's packing on weight so quick I can't even keep up with it. Commercial. I will then experiment with all the other strains as I resume my breeding. I got my landraces!



Maat Aatack said:


> This is one thing I think the cannabis community needs to work on accepting. There is a market and a place for every strain, even low thc varieties. Much if not all of demand is driven personal preference. What is "good" for one person, is possibly not as good for others. Personally for me, I don't always look to get stupid, sometimes I just want to relax and take the edge off. If I smoked Haze every day, I'd be unable to function, but in WWxBB I'm able to get just enough "therapy". And hey if I need more I can always smoke more, which I've of course done and was totally comatose.



Some wise words from everyone, just like ubernuber said very wisely before he destroyed his wisdom with bragging xD



ubernuber said:


> Some valid opinions from both of you. But that is it, opinions. everything good and bad about it has already been said already so no need to go on


No need to go on.

So changing the subject back to the thread topic:

Here is my progress.
 
K. But being honest in this pic can anyone see why I complained about yield? On the left is my wwxbb cola almost 11 weeks. In the very back is another full grown Wwxbb. On the far right is my CSS, 4 weeks I think... That is my only standing complaint. I am just surprised since I thought big bud was exactly what it says... "Big bud" at this rate it will be double or triple the size without the disgrace of big buds quality. Pointless breeding IMO.


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thrips.... Yay.
  
Found some wood chips in my soil they probably came along with it ugh... These are terrible I always have to nuke my plants and then half of them are still in the garbage. Neem oil too late for flower. Spinosad too late for flower. -_-


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 18, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Thrips.... Yay.
> View attachment 3502607 View attachment 3502608
> Found some wood chips in my soil they probably came along with it ugh... These are terrible I always have to nuke my plants and then half of them are still in the garbage. Neem oil too late for flower. Spinosad too late for flower. -_-


Crap that rely sucks. I'm having issues myself, not sure what it is. Checked the runoff @6.8 with 6.6 going in, so I'm thinking its P or K.


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 19, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Crap that rely sucks. I'm having issues myself, not sure what it is. Checked the runoff @6.8 with 6.6 going in, so I'm thinking its P or K.


Those tips look like nute burn, but if you've grown this strain, i believe you probably know how much to feed them. If its on the bottom leaves you probably spilled some water on them and it burned the leaves where it touched, i do this all the time, most of my lower leaves are dead by the end of harvest lol...

So these are indoor? I think i see dirt. How old are they? I always freak out about spots on my leaves and usually its my plants becoming root bound or sitting in their own water for hours.... Ever since i air cooled my lights my water runoff does not evaporate as fast, so it sits for about 9 hours. Thats enough to do some damage. But mine are usually root bound. I open them up and its like a spiderweb and i'm like "holy crap i can't believe i didn't think of this before"

I see your HPS light, phosphorous is much more likely deficient than potassium in flowering. i wouldn't read much into it if you're close to harvest, i do see some tightly receded pistils in your second pic which makes me think you're close to done? If not, memorize the patterns until you water them next, see if there are any new spots before or after you water. I would also check for root bound before flushing because if you flush a rootbound plant its survival rate goes down by a lot because it will just eat itself instead.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 19, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Those tips look like nute burn, but if you've grown this strain, i believe you probably know how much to feed them. If its on the bottom leaves you probably spilled some water on them and it burned the leaves where it touched, i do this all the time, most of my lower leaves are dead by the end of harvest lol...
> 
> So these are indoor? I think i see dirt. How old are they? I always freak out about spots on my leaves and usually its my plants becoming root bound or sitting in their own water for hours.... Ever since i air cooled my lights my water runoff does not evaporate as fast, so it sits for about 9 hours. Thats enough to do some damage. But mine are usually root bound. I open them up and its like a spiderweb and i'm like "holy crap i can't believe i didn't think of this before"
> 
> I see your HPS light, phosphorous is much more likely deficient than potassium in flowering. i wouldn't read much into it if you're close to harvest, i do see some tightly receded pistils in your second pic which makes me think you're close to done? If not, memorize the patterns until you water them next, see if there are any new spots before or after you water. I would also check for root bound before flushing because if you flush a rootbound plant its survival rate goes down by a lot because it will just eat itself instead.


Ok well on top of this problem.... Found some spider mites. Now I'm freaking out. Haven't dealt with these bastards in over 20 years. Ordered some organic systemic pesticide, increased airflow... What else? You got any tips?


----------



## The303Yeti (Sep 19, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Ok well on top of this problem.... Found some spider mites. Now I'm freaking out. Haven't dealt with these bastards in over 20 years. Ordered some organic systemic pesticide, increased airflow... What else? You got any tips?


Lady bugs. I use them in my greenhouse.


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 19, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Ok well on top of this problem.... Found some spider mites. Now I'm freaking out. Haven't dealt with these bastards in over 20 years. Ordered some organic systemic pesticide, increased airflow... What else? You got any tips?


i used azamax have not seen them since spraying azamax and some soap spray from home depot, azamax is sold thru general hydroponics, both were afordable


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 20, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Ok well on top of this problem.... Found some spider mites. Now I'm freaking out. Haven't dealt with these bastards in over 20 years. Ordered some organic systemic pesticide, increased airflow... What else? You got any tips?


That's nice that someone besides me is freaking out. These thrips are insane! It's like they exponentially double every day. First it was a few spots Wednesday, whole leaves on Thursday dying, now half my plants are dead!!!! Ugh. Everytime I unzip my tent is like a stab in the heart because they've doubled their population yet again.

Spinosad is realllly good. I use it for every bug ever. It's probably the healthiest to use on flowering buds and had the shortest recovery time... Honestly I've heard ppl using aZamax and they say it works but you gotta give it a few weeks before chopping if you don't wanna smoke poison.




The303Yeti said:


> Lady bugs. I use them in my greenhouse.


Hit the nail on the head. But make sure your tent is absolutely SEALED. Or your ladybugs will be everywhere... Seriously it's like they're programmed to squeeze through every crack in everything. I once let about 60 in my tent, hours later my whole house was lady bugged it took ages to get rid if them all lol.

Check out the lovely overnight corpsing. These were my healthiest plants. Shriveled and droopy and black


----------



## The303Yeti (Sep 20, 2015)

Th


jujment699 said:


> That's nice that someone besides me is freaking out. These thrips are insane! It's like they exponentially double every day. First it was a few spots Wednesday, whole leaves on Thursday dying, now half my plants are dead!!!! Ugh. Everytime I unzip my tent is like a stab in the heart because they've doubled their population yet again.
> 
> Spinosad is realllly good. I use it for every bug ever. It's probably the healthiest to use on flowering buds and had the shortest recovery time... Honestly I've heard ppl using aZamax and they say it works but you gotta give it a few weeks before chopping if you don't wanna smoke poison.
> 
> ...


Bro that sucks. They aren't dead though. I would release some ladybugs. They work your plant over like a comb. I have released 5000 in my greenhouse. Overkill but it works. And I have a little white spider that's been living on one of my sativas for a couple months now.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 22, 2015)

Figured everyone is showing their wwxbb off might as well show mine they just started flowering not too long ago feed it high phosporus bat guano 0-10-0, vermicrop bloom 1-13-7, algamin kelp meal 1-0-2, 1 Tbsp Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses, Fulvex cap full . 2 Plants


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 22, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Th
> 
> Bro that sucks. They aren't dead though. I would release some ladybugs. They work your plant over like a comb. I have released 5000 in my greenhouse. Overkill but it works. And I have a little white spider that's been living on one of my sativas for a couple months now.View attachment 3504036 View attachment 3504038 View attachment 3504041 View attachment 3504042


I would get ladybugs but they escape very easily.

They are dead il upload more pics...

Any tips on these trichs anyone??
 
I see some slight amber but I want no amber honestly it fucks with my anxiety.
Think there is too much clear still? I could flush for another week but I really don't want amber. Any tips r great.

Ps this is not under HPS it's under white led


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 23, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Th
> 
> Bro that sucks. They aren't dead though. I would release some ladybugs. They work your plant over like a comb. I have released 5000 in my greenhouse. Overkill but it works. And I have a little white spider that's been living on one of my sativas for a couple months now.View attachment 3504036 View attachment 3504038 View attachment 3504041 View attachment 3504042


Here we go yeti... Promise I wasn't exaggerating!! Day 6 since I noticed the first spotting on leaves. These things multiply by the millions holy crap...
 

........................................... ^^^^^
P.S. HOLY SHIT THAT IS A CREEPY REFLECTION. I look like scream.


----------



## The303Yeti (Sep 23, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Here we go yeti... Promise I wasn't exaggerating!! Day 6 since I noticed the first spotting on leaves. These things multiply by the millions holy crap...
> View attachment 3506144 View attachment 3506145
> View attachment 3506146
> ........................................... ^^^^^
> P.S. HOLY SHIT THAT IS A CREEPY REFLECTION. I look like scream.


Ahh. That scares the [email protected]% out of me. As far as trichs. You don't want Cbd. So harvest at 40% thc mutates into Cbd after about 50%


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 24, 2015)

I bought ladybugs! Got them in a dome with a sponge and some raisins. 2 releases in as many days, at opposite ends of the footprint and I say it appears to be working. 


jujment699 said:


> Here we go yeti... Promise I wasn't exaggerating!! Day 6 since I noticed the first spotting on leaves. These things multiply by the millions holy crap...
> View attachment 3506144 View attachment 3506145
> View attachment 3506146
> ........................................... ^^^^^
> P.S. HOLY SHIT THAT IS A CREEPY REFLECTION. I look like scream.


Holy shit! They really did kill that plant!! That's crazy.


darkzero said:


> Figured everyone is showing their wwxbb off might as well show mine they just started flowering not too long ago feed it high phosporus bat guano 0-10-0, vermicrop bloom 1-13-7, algamin kelp meal 1-0-2, 1 Tbsp Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses, Fulvex cap full . 2 PlantsView attachment 3505567View attachment 3505568 View attachment 3505569


welcome to the thread darkzero. Is this ur first go with this strain? Where did you get the genetics? Seed or clones??


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 24, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Ahh. That scares the [email protected]% out of me. As far as trichs. You don't want Cbd. So harvest at 40% thc mutates into Cbd after about 50%


Right i understand the logistics but how do these particularly look on the scale of clear-amber? I think im itching to finish them so i can clear out my tents and wipe thrips off the face of the earth. But i also don't wanna chop early and i think my anxiety is getting the best of me making me "see amber" do they look done at all? too much clear? idk


Maat Aatack said:


> I bought ladybugs! Got them in a dome with a sponge and some raisins. 2 releases in as many days, at opposite ends of the footprint and I say it appears to be working.
> 
> Holy shit! They really did kill that plant!! That's crazy.
> 
> welcome to the thread darkzero. Is this ur first go with this strain? Where did you get the genetics? Seed or clones??


IKR???? thrips are no joke holy sheet..... i think they're finally dying off i been soaking them in neem oil in my veg tent.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> I bought ladybugs! Got them in a dome with a sponge and some raisins. 2 releases in as many days, at opposite ends of the footprint and I say it appears to be working.
> 
> Holy shit! They really did kill that plant!! That's crazy.
> 
> welcome to the thread darkzero. Is this ur first go with this strain? Where did you get the genetics? Seed or clones??


YYes this is my first go with this strain started from seed wwxbb from female seed company


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 24, 2015)

darkzero said:


> YYes this is my first go with this strain started from seed wwxbb from female seed company


Female seeds has one of the highest amount of hermie genetics. They breed using stress to create femenised mothers, but stress also causes hermaphroditic traits.
Make sure there are no light leaks and don't overfeed/heat them and you'll be golden 
Just thought i'd warn you now in case you decided to buy later. Herbies, attitude, amsterdam, gorilla are all good from what i hear.

Other than that random comment, goodluck! its been a wild grow for me if you can't tell already xD but i got'a'buds comin! 

*Here's an update folks!!!*

Here's my biggest WWXBB 12 weeks. (Such a long wait)


But check out those dens3 nugs...
 
They'd almost be worth the wait until you see these comparison photos:
WWXBB 12 weeks
 
CSS 6 weeks almost 2 feet higher and 4 times the weight:

Here are the two previously pictures colas side by side.
On the left we have 12 weeks WWXBB on the right we have CSS 6 weeks.... Quite a size difference!
 
I highly recommend CSS


----------



## darkzero (Sep 25, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Female seeds has one of the highest amount of hermie genetics. They breed using stress to create femenised mothers, but stress also causes hermaphroditic traits.
> Make sure there are no light leaks and don't overfeed/heat them and you'll be golden
> Just thought i'd warn you now in case you decided to buy later. Herbies, attitude, amsterdam, gorilla are all good from what i hear.
> 
> ...


Glad you told me didnt have any hermies but takes forever for bud to start swelling other than that topped them in veg and now they are producing bud everywhere. But like I said in 3rd week of flower


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 25, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Glad you told me didnt have any hermies but takes forever for bud to start swelling other than that topped them in veg and now they are producing bud everywhere. But like I said in 3rd week of flower


Yeah they do take forever don't they -_- Week 13 for me and still haven't chopped 'em


----------



## darkzero (Sep 25, 2015)

Seems as if they are Channeling their inner Sativa Literally. How long did it take yours to swell @jujment699. I just fed mine today with ph water around 6.6 with molasses and top dressed with sunleaves 0-10-0 bat guano, vermicrop bloom booster 1-13-7


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 25, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Seems as if they are Channeling their inner Sativa Literally. How long did it take yours to swell @jujment699. I just fed mine today with ph water around 6.6 with molasses and top dressed with sunleaves 0-10-0 bat guano, vermicrop bloom booster 1-13-7


It took about 8 weeks for mine to start swelling big, but i did have some reasonable flowers before then but they were just tiny little things speckled about


----------



## darkzero (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok so I am on the right track seems as if this strain especially by Female seeds takes double the time to finish flower, funny thing about it my delahaze is the same way (Paradise seeds), and white rose considering they have been growing side by side in diffrent pots almost as if they are communicating to each other. true story when they started flower all of em started same time, outside in sun.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 26, 2015)

U&pdates first 4 are wwxbb, 5th one on left is Delahaze with extra white trichs, two after side view of wwxbb then last is White rose Huge bitch produced buds faster than all and slowed down and started to do this curl inward faded green at top but starting to come back plus I back crossed the rose with rose early.


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 26, 2015)

darkzero said:


> U&pdates first 4 are wwxbb, 5th one on left is Delahaze with extra white trichs, two after side view of wwxbb then last is White rose Huge bitch produced buds faster than all and slowed down and started to do this curl inward faded green at top but starting to come back plus I back crossed the rose with rose early.
> 
> View attachment 3508486View attachment 3508487 View attachment 3508488 View attachment 3508489 View attachment 3508490 View attachment 3508491 View attachment 3508492 View attachment 3508493


Looking gr8 m8! That's some sexy pruning you did on the lower leaves.


----------



## The303Yeti (Sep 26, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Looking gr8 m8! That's some sexy pruning you did on the lower leaves.


I gave my sister a clone a couple months ago. She lIves across the street and found thrips this morning. Ordering lady bugs today. 
Is anyone having to tie up colas like crazy.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 26, 2015)

thx lollipopped em early in veg makes it so much easier when u flip em


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 27, 2015)

Update: here are the nasties 
 
 
I cleaned them up and gave them 3 soaking of neem oil.
 
Transplanted one
 
Chopped two 
 
 
 
Got this bucket of trim and made 300 cookies ($1 ea) real good for ppl who don't smoke Kuz it gets them fried and it's only trim:
 
Here is the two plants full harvest

 

Cloned my mothers before I cleaned them up hopefully I got all the bugs


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 28, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Right i understand the logistics but how do these particularly look on the scale of clear-amber? I think im itching to finish them so i can clear out my tents and wipe thrips off the face of the earth. But i also don't wanna chop early and i think my anxiety is getting the best of me making me "see amber" do they look done at all? too much clear? idk
> 
> IKR???? thrips are no joke holy sheet..... i think they're finally dying off i been soaking them in neem oil in my veg tent.


I'm so right there with you. The mites are resilient, and I feel a need to be careful on what spraying on them at this point... 8 weeks of bloom tomorrow, but I don't know if I want to wait... I need to nuke these mites!


----------



## Maat Aatack (Sep 28, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I gave my sister a clone a couple months ago. She lIves across the street and found thrips this morning. Ordering lady bugs today.
> Is anyone having to tie up colas like crazy.


Yes cola tying is something I haven't been able to not do.


----------



## jujment699 (Sep 29, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> I'm so right there with you. The mites are resilient, and I feel a need to be careful on what spraying on them at this point... 8 weeks of bloom tomorrow, but I don't know if I want to wait... I need to nuke these mites!


My spinosad arrived in the mail yesterday. It says it can be used the day of harvest but online ppl say it's okay if there is 2 weeks of flower left. Obviously with the plants I just cut I didn't have 2 weeks left but yesterday I soaked the plants I had left in the stuff and today I don't see many bugs at all. It's organic too and it doesn't run out fast either (0.25 tbs per 16 oz sprayer)


----------



## darkzero (Sep 29, 2015)

I dont know if to feed this week or just water what do u think it's usually budswell time week 4 begins first 4 my two WWxBB, Then Delahaze, andf white rose starting to come back


----------



## darkzero (Oct 1, 2015)

Updated pics


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 1, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Updated picsView attachment 3511912View attachment 3511913 View attachment 3511914 View attachment 3511915


So ready to see my wwxbb flower like this. How old is yours?


----------



## goodro wilson (Oct 1, 2015)

I was looking for a strain to run for production purposes 
I know it's a cheaper strain but I thought the ww x bb would be good but this thread kinda turned me off from it


----------



## darkzero (Oct 1, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> So ready to see my wwxbb flower like this. How old is yours?


4 week in flower usually feed once a week as it takes about a week for my soil to dry gonna feed it 6.5 ph'd water, fulvex, calimagic top dress with vermicrop bloom booster 1-13-7 and sunleaves jamaican bat guano 0-10-0 tomorrow


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 3, 2015)

darkzero said:


> 4 week in flower usually feed once a week as it takes about a week for my soil to dry gonna feed it 6.5 ph'd water, fulvex, calimagic top dress with vermicrop bloom booster 1-13-7 and sunleaves jamaican bat guano 0-10-0 tomorrow


How's things looking? Mine still dont have preflowers


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 3, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Looking great. I wouldn't worry about the yellowing of the leaves. The planes tend to suck all the nitrogen out of them along with other nutrients during the final phases of the grow.
> 
> Just give plain water 2 weeks before harvest and flush a lot, especially if you've been upping the nutes these past days.
> 
> ...


Herbies seed shop, I got 4 wwxbb, 1 delahaze, and two afghani regular for 40$


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 3, 2015)

goodro wilson said:


> I was looking for a strain to run for production purposes
> I know it's a cheaper strain but I thought the ww x bb would be good but this thread kinda turned me off from it


If your looking for production Cinderella 99 is good size and potent.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 3, 2015)

After correcting ph last two weeks they are finally swelling and they are singing




The official end of week 4 in another day


----------



## goodro wilson (Oct 3, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> If your looking for production Cinderella 99 is good size and potent.


I used to run it but people don't like it most seem to prefer indica thinking about trying critical mass


----------



## jujment699 (Oct 3, 2015)

goodro wilson said:


> I used to run it but people don't like it most seem to prefer indica thinking about trying critical mass


Check out my previous posts in this thread I got a critical going right now it is a BEAST. In past posts I've compared it to th wwxbb.
Here it is now at 6 weeks



Monsters they are indeed
I have all 6 colas on one plant triple tied up.... Compared I didn't tie up any wwxbb, only had one cola instead of 6, and my fully harvested wwxbb was only as big as my critical colas at 4 weeks


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 4, 2015)

Im not very happy with cola size.


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 5, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Im not very happy with cola size. View attachment 3514313 View attachment 3514314 View attachment 3514319


I would feel blessed to get those man, they look amazing.


----------



## hank123 (Oct 5, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> Im not very happy with cola size. View attachment 3514313 View attachment 3514314 View attachment 3514319


Looks good to me. Needs more time. She will pack more weight. 

What state are you in?


----------



## jujment699 (Oct 5, 2015)

Lol yeti. It's funny cuz this is like a déjà vu of what I was complaining about! The smoke is pretty good. The cure went fast. I smoked on day one of drying and my throat almost imploded with pain and harshness... Just a week later, smoother than most weed I've smoked. I got a few 4 footer bongs I smoke regularly but it got me high from just 2 rips of a pipe.

You'll be happy with the final product but not happy with how much time you wasted getting there....

I officially cut down ALL of my wwxbb plants... I only got 3.0 oz dried from those four plants... Absolutely pitiful. I've pulled 5.0 from just one plant before.

It was so pitiful I had 5wwxbb fully grown waiting for flower... I just threw them away... Waiting 14 weeks for this? No thanks.... Lol it's faster to toss these and start my gorilla glue and afghani 



The303Yeti said:


> Im not very happy with cola size. View attachment 3514313 View attachment 3514314 View attachment 3514319


----------



## Maat Aatack (Oct 5, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Lol yeti. It's funny cuz this is like a déjà vu of what I was complaining about! The smoke is pretty good. The cure went fast. I smoked on day one of drying and my throat almost imploded with pain and harshness... Just a week later, smoother than most weed I've smoked. I got a few 4 footer bongs I smoke regularly but it got me high from just 2 rips of a pipe.
> 
> You'll be happy with the final product but not happy with how much time you wasted getting there....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear all the bad reviews of this strain. I can only think it's a problem with Herbies breeding, as the plants I have are super heavy. The only qualm I have with WWxBB is it seems they take longer to finish than your typical indica.


----------



## goodro wilson (Oct 5, 2015)

I thought herbies is a Seedbank not a breeder? Maybe I'm wrong thought they just distribute other breeders seeds


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 5, 2015)

UOTE="goodro wilson, post: 11955883, member: 239489"]I used to run it but people don't like it most seem to prefer indica thinking about trying critical mass[/QUOTE]
Or


hank123 said:


> Looks good to me. Needs more time. She will pack more weight.
> 
> What state are you in?


Colorado. This is actually my front yard lol.


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 5, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Sorry to hear all the bad reviews of this strain. I can only think it's a problem with Herbies breeding, as the plants I have are super heavy. The only qualm I have with WWxBB is it seems they take longer to finish than your typical indica.


I hope I have the same results. Did your plants pack most weight in the last 2 weeks?


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 5, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Lol yeti. It's funny cuz this is like a déjà vu of what I was complaining about! The smoke is pretty good. The cure went fast. I smoked on day one of drying and my throat almost imploded with pain and harshness... Just a week later, smoother than most weed I've smoked. I got a few 4 footer bongs I smoke regularly but it got me high from just 2 rips of a pipe.
> 
> You'll be happy with the final product but not happy with how much time you wasted getting there....
> 
> ...


 I agree. I was hoping for a decent smoke with those big bud genetics. What I have smells like good cannabis, the bud size doesn't seem great.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Oct 5, 2015)

goodro wilson said:


> I thought herbies is a Seedbank not a breeder? Maybe I'm wrong thought they just distribute other breeders seeds


Yeah my bad.. I should have said it must be the breeder Herbies got thee cross from.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Oct 5, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> I hope I have the same results. Did your plants pack most weight in the last 2 weeks?


They do well with a little booster in the last couple weeks...


----------



## darkzero (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah Female seeds wwxbb no go too many phenotypes and takes forever to finish ima finish this then never run again. Funny thing about it got one strain fattening up frosty as hell the other fattening no frost anywhere cant even buy a corner of frost and they same size


----------



## darkzero (Oct 7, 2015)

White widow dominant pheno, big bud dominant pheno
  p


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm about to harvest. What do you guys think? I was thinking Sunday.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 7, 2015)

Damn how old is yours yeti


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 8, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Damn how old is yours yeti


About 6 months from seed. 8 weeks into flower.


----------



## jujment699 (Oct 8, 2015)

The303Yeti said:


> About 6 months from seed. 8 weeks into flower.


Damn 8 weeks UR lucky mine flowered for 14 I think. 2 mo 2 weeks. Those calyxes look like they need a bit more receding. I'm sure you could get more by waiting but it wouldn't harm to chop


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 8, 2015)

jujment699 said:


> Damn 8 weeks UR lucky mine flowered for 14 I think. 2 mo 2 weeks. Those calyxes look like they need a bit more receding. I'm sure you could get more by waiting but it wouldn't harm to chop


I'll let the sativa go for a bit longer.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 8, 2015)

Wha


The303Yeti said:


> I'll let the sativa go for a bit longer.


What are u feeding that beast


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 8, 2015)

A


darkzero said:


> Wha
> 
> What are u feeding that beast


Age Old Organics. Carbo load. Super Thrive


----------



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2015)

white widow maybe pheno then big bud pheno with red tips


----------



## Maat Aatack (Oct 15, 2015)

In the middle of second harvest of BBxWW. Blowing up my first rounds yield. Average yield last time was about 10oz/plant... This time it's 12oz. With the 5th plant about to go into glass, I'm on track for 3lbs/bulb. I let this round go for 9-9.5 weeks, and potency is way improved... Being that these past two rounds are my first in decades, I have no other strain to compare with. It's true that this strain could probably be pushed out to 11-12 maybe 13 weeks, but I'm finding 9 1/2 is a good happy compromise between finish time, potency, and yield. For the third round I have selected my favorite phenotype (selected for bud density and stem strength), and I'm throwing in a couple of Skywalker OG's for the sake of comparison and variety. I'm curious to see how they do side by side.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 16, 2015)

First two BB Pheno two after WW Pheno then Delahaze and that budshot is from WW Pheno


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 17, 2015)

How much does shatter hash/herb go for where you guys are from? What's the market like?


----------



## darkzero (Oct 21, 2015)

update getting close to harvest time


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 23, 2015)

darkzero said:


> update getting close to harvest time
> View attachment 3525701View attachment 3525702 View attachment 3525703 View attachment 3525704


What's what bro?


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 23, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> What's what bro?


And why do some fan leaves have 3 leaves? What phenotype is that?


----------



## darkzero (Oct 24, 2015)

Well u know first two wwxbb white pheno, think delahaze, then wwxbb bb pheno, maybe mutation cant tell u it is a lower leaf


----------



## darkzero (Oct 25, 2015)

First two are delahaze bud shots, then on left wwxbb white pheno followed by wwxbb bb pheno, then bb pheno bud shot,ww pheno bud shot, white pheno on left delahaze middle bb pheno right


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 26, 2015)

darkzero said:


> First two are delahaze bud shots, then on left wwxbb white pheno followed by wwxbb bb pheno, then bb pheno bud shot,ww pheno bud shot, white pheno on left delahaze middle bb pheno right
> View attachment 3528598 View attachment 3528599 View attachment 3528600 View attachment 3528601 View attachment 3528602 View attachment 3528603 View attachment 3528604


Looking super dank bro! Here's an updated pic on mine, def ww pheno


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 26, 2015)

Another one with flash on


----------



## Maat Aatack (Oct 27, 2015)

So I'm into the 3rd run of wwbb from amstredamarajuanaseeds.com, branded 'Mangolicious' by the breeder. Not really understanding the mango reference. The aroma profile is unique indeed, but to say it's mango like is a stretch. 
There was reference to "Cat Piss" odor earlier in the thread, and while at that time I scoffed at such a slight, I admit I have smelled it in the bouquet infrequently, it is there.
However and thankfully, it seems that the richer and earthy aromas of butterscotch and vanilla come through much more predominantly on the nose.


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 27, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> So I'm into the 3rd run of wwbb from amstredamarajuanaseeds.com, branded 'Mangolicious' by the breeder. Not really understanding the mango reference. The aroma profile is unique indeed, but to say it's mango like is a stretch.
> There was reference to "Cat Piss" odor earlier in the thread, and while at that time I scoffed at such a slight, I admit I have smelled it in the bouquet infrequently, it is there.
> However and thankfully, it seems that the richer and earthy aromas of butterscotch and vanilla come through much more predominantly on the nose.


Mine today smelled like straight dank, no hint of cat piss...thankfully​


----------



## Maat Aatack (Oct 28, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> Mine today smelled like straight dank, no hint of cat piss...thankfully​


Idk this was a whiff coming out of a cure jar from the outdoor crop... Maybe the cat did piss on it.


----------



## Kratomist (Oct 28, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Idk this was a whiff coming out of a cure jar from the outdoor crop... Maybe the cat did piss on it.


Lmao or raccoons


----------



## darkzero (Oct 28, 2015)

Pissy Weed lol


----------



## Maat Aatack (Oct 30, 2015)

Adding to the discussion of this and that phenotype. The picture shows two distinct siblings of wwxbb. The one on the right is the most indica dominant. Of 20 seeds I got two of these. The one on the left...idk. Very dainty, but dense buds and strong limbs. Of 20 seeds I got 1 of these. I selected the one on the left to grow because all of the other phenos had a very difficult time supporting their weight, and of those several had very fluffy buds which I don't like.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 1, 2015)

Week 9 starts Tuesday updates don't even seen near rdy still white trichs, got delahaze first two pictures, then next three ww x bb, last is group shot


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 1, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Week 9 starts Tuesday updates don't even seen near rdy still white trichs, got delahaze first two pictures, then next three ww x bb, last is group shot
> View attachment 3533490View attachment 3533491 View attachment 3533493 View attachment 3533494 View attachment 3533495 View attachment 3533496


Super nice bro, mines starting to fatten up too. Crazy how thick yours have have gotten over the last week or so. Nice looking buds


----------



## darkzero (Nov 1, 2015)

thx man can't wait to see yours I honestly think they can go longer the trichs literally are still white


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 2, 2015)

darkzero said:


> thx man can't wait to see yours I honestly think they can go longer the trichs literally are still white


day 42.


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 2, 2015)

I haven't even looked at my trichs, don't have a way to


----------



## darkzero (Nov 2, 2015)

50x camera app on phone


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 2, 2015)

darkzero said:


> 50x camera app on phone


Really?


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Nov 2, 2015)

Any of you guys ever run northern lights x big bud? Got a freebie of it i will probably use as a mother for a grow or two


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 2, 2015)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Any of you guys ever run northern lights x big bud? Got a freebie of it i will probably use as a mother for a grow or two


I haven't but I do have a NL growing from seed in 12/12. When my wwxbb is harvested I'll change the lighting to 18/6.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Nov 2, 2015)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Any of you guys ever run northern lights x big bud? Got a freebie of it i will probably use as a mother for a grow or two


Actually I just received some Aurora Indica seeds from Nirvana. It is a cross between Afgan and NL. Apparently known for its potency as well as powerful terpene profiles.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Nov 3, 2015)

Wwbb... A clone I call 'Jane'


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 4, 2015)

This was yesterday wwxbb day 43, think I could go for 63 days? Or should I harvest at 56?


----------



## darkzero (Nov 5, 2015)

damn thats looking good


----------



## Maat Aatack (Nov 5, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> This was yesterday wwxbb day 43, think I could go for 63 days? Or should I harvest at 56?


Let it go. You won't regret it. If u were feeling patient, you could let it go to 10wks.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 5, 2015)

so letting it go longer wont be bad thats relief im in week 9 and doesnt even look done getting fatter and fatter


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 5, 2015)

yeah I have the patience but I just need to get a magnifying glass to check trichomes cause I don't have any other way to tell when she's finished


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 5, 2015)

Got a northern lights showing sex at just 2 and a half weeks after seed, I'm gonna revert it back to veg when my wwxbb is done, is it possible to revert it and it vegetate correctly?


----------



## Maat Aatack (Nov 6, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> Got a northern lights showing sex at just 2 and a half weeks after seed, I'm gonna revert it back to veg when my wwxbb is done, is it possible to revert it and it vegetate correctly?


Completely possible, even after a whole flowering and harvest cycle.


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 6, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Completely possible, even after a whole flowering and harvest cycle.


Wait, what?


----------



## weedenhanced (Nov 6, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> This was yesterday wwxbb day 43, think I could go for 63 days? Or should I harvest at 56?


Cheak trichomes man never pull by date pull by when the plants resin glands r full thc


----------



## weedenhanced (Nov 6, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> Got a northern lights showing sex at just 2 and a half weeks after seed, I'm gonna revert it back to veg when my wwxbb is done, is it possible to revert it and it vegetate correctly?


100% possible u could revert it under a 100w cfl now why wait 
Then when ur big bitch is done u will be rdy just so u know when u revert it u will get fck load of vertical nodes 
Called monster croppin


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Nov 6, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> This was yesterday wwxbb day 43, think I could go for 63 days? Or should I harvest at 56?


Hell no, don't pull that. It's just getting started. Don't pull it until all of the pistils are dead.


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 6, 2015)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Hell no, don't pull that. It's just getting started. Don't pull it until all of the pistils are dead.


How do I know when they're dead? I don't have a way to check the trichomes


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's some pics from this morning, well, yesterday morning ha


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Nov 6, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> How do I know when they're dead? I don't have a way to check the trichomes


They change from thick and white to thin dried up and usually orange/brown. You'll definitely be able to tell when they are dead.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 7, 2015)

Updates end of week 9 week 10 Tuesday Delahaze 1st pic, wwxbb bb pheno 2nd pic last 2 wwxbb white pheno


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 7, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Updates end of week 9 week 10 Tuesday Delahaze 1st pic, wwxbb bb pheno 2nd pic last 2 wwxbb white pheno
> View attachment 3537695 View attachment 3537696 View attachment 3537698 View attachment 3537699


Noice


----------



## darkzero (Nov 14, 2015)

Harvest day near end of week 10 9 3/4 weeks flower will post cut flower later


----------



## darkzero (Nov 15, 2015)

Harvested buds before and after wwxbb both pheno's, so much resin and extra sticky


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 15, 2015)

How many grams you get?


----------



## darkzero (Nov 15, 2015)

Have no idea but will say maybe 3 ounces when dry


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice bro, harvest day for me is tomorrow but thinking I should wait another week or so


----------



## darkzero (Nov 15, 2015)

Can't wait to see your harvest gonna harvest Delahaze tonight


----------



## ItsJustMe84 (Nov 23, 2015)

Im in week 5 of flower with the ww x bb i have 2 out of 10 plants, the buds are huge, but compared to the rest the thc production is very low, hardly frost in comparison to the chronic, cheese, and pure kush.. 

Can anyone give any insight to why its not that frosty? Has anyone experienced this? And how many weeks does it usually take in flower? Im finding it weird as ive never grown a plant that hasnt been packed full of frost at week 5.. like i said the buds are huge but nowere near as condensed, or frosty..??


----------



## Maat Aatack (Nov 23, 2015)

ItsJustMe84 said:


> Im in week 5 of flower with the ww x bb i have 2 out of 10 plants, the buds are huge, but compared to the rest the thc production is very low, hardly frost in comparison to the chronic, cheese, and pure kush..
> 
> Can anyone give any insight to why its not that frosty? Has anyone experienced this? And how many weeks does it usually take in flower? Im finding it weird as ive never grown a plant that hasnt been packed full of frost at week 5.. like i said the buds are huge but nowere near as condensed, or frosty..??


It's not a typically frosty variety


----------



## dodacky (Nov 24, 2015)

I done a few grows with wwbb. was frosty but not crazy frosty. gave me a gud energetic high. a good type to have a j and go to work.


----------



## ItsJustMe84 (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh ok, well i guesse thats good to hear, if its supposed to be like that then its alll good...


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah mine isn't very frosty at all but I cut a branch off a week ago and quick dried it and got lit


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 24, 2015)

ItsJustMe84 said:


> Oh ok, well i guesse thats good to hear, if its supposed to be like that then its alll good...


Day 64 wwxbb


----------



## ItsJustMe84 (Nov 24, 2015)

Kratomist said:


> Yeah mine isn't very frosty at all but I cut a branch off a week ago and quick dried it and got lit


Well if you gettin lit from quick drying it must be good, so many times ive been convinced ive grown shit weed all because i quick dried a bud a couple of weeks early lol


----------



## ItsJustMe84 (Nov 24, 2015)

She looks sweet..


----------



## ItsJustMe84 (Nov 24, 2015)

Heres mine at week 5 of flower.. cant take a proper picture as my space is literally jam packed, its only a small attic space... shes defo lackin in frost, but the main cola, theres an indenticle cola of that size on her aswell as i topped her so she looks like shes gonna produce good im just worried about thr quality,.. only way i can take a proper picture is by taking them out of the attic and its just not worth the hassel...


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 24, 2015)

That plant looks good bro, regardless of frost. On mine I notice a lot of frost on the buds themselves and not so much on the fan leaves or sugar leaves


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 24, 2015)

This pic here is from about 6 or 7 days ago but you can see some frost


----------



## Maat Aatack (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes 


Kratomist said:


> Day 64 wwxbb


not typically frosty. However I did select this wwxbb clone for its higher resin production than it siblings. Day 31


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 24, 2015)

Maat Aatack said:


> Yes
> 
> not typically frosty. However I did select this wwxbb clone for its higher resin production than it siblings. Day 31


So much tree.......


----------



## darkzero (Nov 25, 2015)

I noticed that too the buds are frosty but most leaves arent


----------



## Kratomist (Nov 26, 2015)

Chopped her down, everyone pray I get a good smell and taste


----------



## Callouss (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi To All ...
This is my very first grow indoor, fed up to wait 7 - 8 month to harvest, so now I hope to have minimum 2 in 1 year.
I made box 50sm X 50sm X 170sm, air inlet - outlet, 1 x 250w hps, 1 x 30w LED, 2 x 8w Day Light, 16 Ltr (3.5 Gal) Pot, Turf-Red worm-perlite soil, air delivery to roots, humidifier.
 
Did by from UK WW x BB seeds, at the moment they are in veg for 38 Days.
Need Help from You all please.
- Please see pictures and tell me please if I need to crop some parts of my plant and how? As You see in pictures - leaves are soooo big and they covering new grows (potential buds). 
 
Then I bended that leaves under new grows. Is this ok? or I need to crop?
 
 

Thank You soo much if anyone can Help me with this.


----------



## pretendo (Apr 6, 2016)

Just read through this thread. I grew wwxbb two runs about 5 years ago from female seeds I let mine go 9 weeks but could have been cut at at 8. Very dreamy stone great for daytime and huge harvest. I had two plants the were almost identical phenos. 

I just picked up somearly more seeds of it from female seeds. Mine are just over a month old in 5 gallon pots. They are huge and I have 4 plants under a 300w led I. 4x4 tent and this is the largest. I suggest tipping it. I estimate it will produce 4-6 ounce I'm just putting them I flower today. 

Reading through the thread it looks like a lot of the problems are others are having my be due to inexperience as well as bad soil. I wouldn't count this strain out at all it was awesome when I grew it before and that's why I picked up seeds again. Whereven I live in can keep the Temps under between 72-80 and my water is only has about 10ppm from tap. 

I will update when it's further in flower the strain is only about 25% of the grow and the rest is up to the grower for how it will turn out. Just my 2 cents


----------



## darkzero (Apr 6, 2016)

pretendo said:


> Just read through this thread. I grew wwxbb two runs about 5 years ago from female seeds I let mine go 9 weeks but could have been cut at at 8. Very dreamy stone great for daytime and huge harvest. I had two plants the were almost identical phenos.
> 
> I just picked up somearly more seeds of it from female seeds. Mine are just over a month old in 5 gallon pots. They are huge and I have 4 plants under a 300w led I. 4x4 tent and this is the largest. I suggest tipping it. I estimate it will produce 4-6 ounce I'm just putting them I flower today.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you the first run was alright this run with the cross I made of it is absolutely phenomenal, now that i've grew the wwxbb once it seems as if it became easy to grow the second time.


----------



## Kratomist (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah I got a couple wwxbb seeds left but it just didn't grow like I wanted, granted it was short and wide and had like 22 bud sites, the smoke was par at best. But I also didn't get to cure it correctly so who knows. This time around I have northern lights and a new set up with a bigger light and WAY better nutes. So maybe I'll run a wwxbb again and see if I can get fat buds like darkzero lol


----------



## The303Yeti (Apr 7, 2016)

Kratomist said:


> Yeah I got a couple wwxbb seeds left but it just didn't grow like I wanted, granted it was short and wide and had like 22 bud sites, the smoke was par at best. But I also didn't get to cure it correctly so who knows. This time around I have northern lights and a new set up with a bigger light and WAY better nutes. So maybe I'll run a wwxbb again and see if I can get fat buds like darkzero lol


My wwxbb from last year is decent after curing for 6 months. Good looking buds but the THC levels just weren't what I wanted. My neighbor won't smoke anything else. He's old school though. Doesn't like the heavy hitters.


----------



## Maat Aatack (Apr 7, 2016)

Been a while since I chimed in. This was the 3rd grow of WWxBB (aka 'Mangolicious'), a clone I selected from a batch of 20 fem seeds. It was least foliated but most resinous. As for taste, pretty good. A bit spicy and then a bit of citrus. The smoke is super racy (almost sobering) on the onset, but mellows as it wears. On a scale of 1-10 id give it a 6.5-7. Not your typical high, but good none the less. As for potency, well you see it's decent: not 30% but not 15% either. I saved the clone even though it did have a few hermie flowers on it. I may grow it as a novelty for personal use or by request in the future, but I'm moving on after 3 cycles of it.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 7, 2016)

ww x bb dident get flower this one but I finshed a clone from it


----------



## darkzero (Apr 7, 2016)

This is my cross I made from the wwx bb crossed with white rose


----------



## darkzero (Apr 7, 2016)

compared to this ww x bb from last year their mothers
[/ATTACH]


----------



## The303Yeti (Apr 7, 2016)

darkzero said:


> This is my cross I made from the wwx bb crossed with white rose View attachment 3651746 View attachment 3651747 View attachment 3651748 View attachment 3651749


That cross looks nice. I was thinking about crossing my Super Lemon Haze with Afghan #1.
I have Ghost Train Haze, GSC thin mint, Jack Herer, and Cinderella 99 also. Maybe I'll try some crazy crosses this year. Photos of a SLH


----------



## darkzero (Apr 7, 2016)

The303Yeti said:


> That cross looks nice. I was thinking about crossing my Super Lemon Haze with Afghan #1.
> I have Ghost Train Haze, GSC thin mint, Jack Herer,View attachment 3651781 and Cinderella 99 also. Maybe I'll try some crazy crosses this year. Photos of a SLH


that super lemon haze looks nice if you looking for a boss C99 if you can find it Bodhi's Apollo 11 Genius seeds can't find em anywhere. I've been eying SLH for a while how is it, and I heard that Jack Herer is a beast.


----------



## The303Yeti (Apr 7, 2016)

darkzero said:


> that super lemon haze looks nice if you looking for a boss C99 if you can find it Bodhi's Apollo 11 Genius seeds can't find em anywhere. I've been eying SLH for a while how is it, and I heard that Jack Herer is a beast.


It's amazing. I grow in bushdoctor with some additives. Taste is amazing.
The SLH and C99 were clones from a guy who works for General Hydroponics. We were at the bar and I tried his SLH and had to go home cause I was so high. I'm hoping C99 is the answer to the wwxbb. It has the potency and size. This is my first run so I'll keep you updated


----------



## The303Yeti (Apr 7, 2016)

darkzero said:


> This is my cross I made from the wwx bb crossed with white rose View attachment 3651746 View attachment 3651747 View attachment 3651748 View attachment 3651749


How's the white rose? I can't find much on it.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 7, 2016)

Tbh it was ok messed up first time I grew it was body high when first cured it. 3 weeks later diff story


----------



## Kratomist (Apr 7, 2016)

I wouldn't mind trying your cross. You should make a bunch of seeds and sell em! I'd buy some lol


----------



## darkzero (Apr 7, 2016)

Kratomist said:


> I wouldn't mind trying your cross. You should make a bunch of seeds and sell em! I'd buy some lol


I had over 40 seeds when I crossed this strain got a few left so maybe, I don't sell tho


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 27, 2016)

I think the people throughout this thread saying WW x BB is subpar at best are either just spoiled, got a crappy pheno from a seed, or just cant grow like some others can. 3-4oz from 1000w-1200w is just pitiful. This strain is capable of 1.5-2lbs per plant per 1000w. Some people I guess also dont understand that growing from seed you get all different phenos. You can order 10 fem seeds and end up with 10 different phenos, some better than others. Skill level has a lot to do with potency and quality both. Come out here and smoke some of the shit that floats around here by the truck load for 6 months, you'd be happy to see some WW x BB after that! People in the West are just fucking quality spoiled. In the Emerald Triangle people are allowed 99 plants but thier not happy with that. 99 plants! Are you kidding me! I wish I could legally grow a handful! My point is, some people just dont take the time to realize how well they have it. Pisses me off!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 27, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> In the Emerald Triangle people are allowed 99 plants


Maybe some are, but I'm pretty sure counties regulate the number of plants one can grow. At least where i live its that way, about 40 minutes from there.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 27, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Maybe some are, but I'm pretty sure counties regulate the number of plants one can grow. At least where i live its that way, about 40 minutes from there.


It shouldn't be that way. The law should be not only state wide but country wide. Its not right that some states get these benefits but others don't. Its ridiculous! We used to be the United States of America, not anymore. We are the Divided States of America and its been that way since the federal government first imposed states to be able to impliment and enforce thier own laws. And then you have some people that are allowed to grow 6 plants like most of California, some like Michigan that are allowed 12, then you have counties like Humbolt, Mendicino, ect in Cali that are allowed 99. No one growing personal meds need 99 plants perpetually grown, NO ONE! Prop 215 did NOT impose profiting from cannabis. People need to appreciate what they have because I dont think its going to last. They aren't going to allow all states to grow and people like me are disgusted with the laws so I believe those laws will be revoked. Allow all states, or none! Legalize Cannabis or bann Opiate Narcotics, Tobacco, and Alcohol which are 200% more dangerous anyway! People are given an inch and want a mile.


----------



## Rizlared (Jul 30, 2016)

"allow all states or none"

That's a bitter, fucked up comment right there.

I understand you aren't happy with things as they are but to allow that bitterness to surface and say, effectively, 'it's not fair, if I can't have it then they shouldn't either' shows an ugly side of your character that really is best hidden


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 30, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> "allow all states or none"
> 
> That's a bitter, fucked up comment right there.
> 
> I understand you aren't happy with things as they are but to allow that bitterness to surface and say, effectively, 'it's not fair, if I can't have it then they shouldn't either' shows an ugly side of your character that really is best hidden


And i'll bet you live in a place where its legal which is more than likely the reason you said something! Its B.S. period. People going to prison in states for doing the exact same thing thats perfectly legal in other states. Having thier lives, thier children, thier family taken from them for wanting to enjoy a plant that others have the bennefit of being able enjoy and take advantage of. It absolutely should not be legal in a handful of states and not the others. Im 39 years old, ive paid my dues and I should be able to enjoy the bennefits also. I AM bitter because of it and I dont give a damn who likes or dislikes my character. Give me a break! I take the risk of being snatched up out of my life for something that others in the same country can do openly. Theres something seriously wrong with the people that "run" this country!


----------



## Rizlared (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh I am well aware that there are many things wrong with the people who run your country!

I will happily take you up on your bet.

I live in a country where it is illegal to grow or possess. I'm older than you. 
Just because some areas of this world are more progressive than others we shouldn't deny or begrudge these people the freedoms they have...we should continue to fight for the same freedom ourselves.

Don't mean to bust your balls mate but, like you, I'm passionate about this subject


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 30, 2016)

Then why would you even comment on the topic, you dont live in a country where some are allowed and some aren't. If my wife which has Multiple Sclerosis, a Brain Tumor, and now an Unknown Growth on one kidney cant have something that helps her more than prescription meds without destroying her insides then others shouldn't have it either. If that makes me bitter, or a bad person, then so be it. Two years ago I had two small plants outside and some nosey motherfucker seen them and called the authorities. They didn't charge us because of her condition and they seen there was no commercial grow here but they still took those two 3' plants. I begged them not to take them, I explained that was medicine for her for a YEAR! They did not care, they took them anyway because its the "law". I told them I would gladly spend 30 days imprisoned or pay a hefty fine if they would just leave them. They said if I didn't willingly forfit them I would be charged with manufacturing drugs. Manufacturing drugs! How Goddamn ridiculous has this country become? I am poor or I would just move to Colorado so she can have her medicine openly and legally but then some asshole will say thats not fair to the people of Colorado. Whats not fair is she is forced to consume expensive medications made and regulated by the government which destroys her body worse than the diseases which plaque her body because this country is all about control and money. We aren't a free country, far from it. We have more laws that enslave us than anything. We have more laws that tell us what we can't do, then what we can do. Its a plant, its a PLANT, ITS A PLANT! A very safe and healing plant. I have been treated unjustly by this government all of my adult life, I am nothing more than a product of my environment. Plain and simple!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 30, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Then why would you even comment on the topic, you dont live in a country where some are allowed and some aren't. If my wife which has Multiple Sclerosis, a Brain Tumor, and now an Unknown Growth on one kidney cant have something that helps her more than prescription meds without destroying her insides then others shouldn't have it either. If that makes me bitter, or a bad person, then so be it. Two years ago I had two small plants outside and some nosey motherfucker seen them and called the authorities. They didn't charge us because of her condition and they seen there was no commercial grow here but they still took those two 3' plants. I begged them not to take them, I explained that was medicine for her for a YEAR! They did not care, they took them anyway because its the "law". I told them I would gladly spend 30 days imprisoned or pay a hefty fine if they would just leave them. They said if I didn't willingly forfit them I would be charged with manufacturing drugs. Manufacturing drugs! How Goddamn ridiculous has this country become? I am poor or I would just move to Colorado so she can have her medicine openly and legally but then some asshole will say thats not fair to the people of Colorado. Whats not fair is she is forced to consume expensive medications made and regulated by the government which destroys her body worse than the diseases which plaque her body because this country is all about control and money. We aren't a free country, far from it. We have more laws that enslave us than anything. We have more laws that tell us what we can't do, then what we can do. Its a plant, its a PLANT, ITS A PLANT! A very safe and healing plant. I have been treated unjustly by this government all of my adult life, I am nothing more than a product of my environment. Plain and simple!


And i thought you were a dick head..... My bad dude. Hope you can get your lady what she needs. Well said and thats a fucked up story. Keep gardening friend.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 30, 2016)

These are the reasons I feel the way I do. Maybe it has made me hateful and bitter, but I dont think I can be blamed for it. A person can only be pushed so far before they snap. I get to listen to her beg me most nights when she doesn't have the medicine to make the pain stop which I cannot. I continue to grow and make her medicine but have to always worry about if law enforcement is moments away from busting my door down. This is why I grow one plant at a time. If I said I didnt enjoy growing that would be a lie because ive grown many years but now its necessity. Heres how fucked up this state is, as of Sept 6th patients with a script will be allowed to use concentrates, vapes, and edibles but no one can grow. If she gets her card and uses cannabis she has to forefit all her other treatment programs AND we cannot own a firearm! Now we can own a firearm with liquor in the house, we can own a firearm with bottles of prescribed narcotics in the house but if she gets certified for cannabis we give up our right to protect our home. On top of everything else she lost 12% muscle mass just over the past 12 months. Like I said, a product of my environment. If I want to try to change the law I have to raise near a quarter million dollars to run and collect 300,000 citizen signatures. In doing so if I reveal that I grow i'll be raided and arrested. Im just sick of it and I know this really isn't the place for it but when I see people whining about 6 or 12 or 99 plants not being enough, motherfucker at least your allowed to grow. Try being me for a few days! Sorry to everyone that isn't the subject of my rant.


----------



## Rizlared (Jul 30, 2016)

I have empathy for you and your wife and the situation you find yourself in.

Thankfully, due to some laws changing, not everyone has to suffer this way and hopefully the law will change to help improve your lot in life also.

In answer to your question, I have many opinions about your country and the countries of others...why on earth wouldn't I? I live on this planet.

Now we don't share the same point of view but we should, as you've mentioned, leave this thread to get back on topic


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 30, 2016)

What is your country of manufacture? lol.


----------



## dave chull (Jul 31, 2016)

Min8040 said:


> Has anyone grown this strain from female seeds that can shed some light on it for me regarding yield.
> I want to give it a go as I have seeds but I read a journal somewhere on here and I was not pleased with there out come. I think they got something like 2oz dried using a 600watt.
> I looking to get a minimum of 6oz off the 1plant. I'll be using a 400mh to start veg then 600hps for flower for the first 2-4 weeks then two 600"s for the rest of flowering.
> The grow with be in coco and also using coco nutes.
> ...


Purp


----------



## Rizlared (Jul 31, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> What is your country of manufacture? lol.


UK


----------



## Rizlared (Jul 31, 2016)

more specifically england


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sheffield is where I get most of my seeds, lol.


----------



## Rizlared (Jul 31, 2016)

pick and mix seeds?

recommend them?


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

No, TSSC. Highly recommend them!


----------



## Rizlared (Jul 31, 2016)

ty I'll check them out


----------



## Petahet1111 (Dec 21, 2016)

+1 for TSSC


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 15, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Updates end of week 9 week 10 Tuesday Delahaze 1st pic, wwxbb bb pheno 2nd pic last 2 wwxbb white pheno
> View attachment 3537695 View attachment 3537696 View attachment 3537698 View attachment 3537699


Did you just clone and flip these when they rooted @darkzero. They all seem to have a low profile. Is it gonna take a while to fill a net Dya think


----------



## darkzero (May 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Did you just clone and flip these when they rooted @darkzero. They all seem to have a low profile. Is it gonna take a while to fill a net Dya think


naw they were dwarfs and they ended up being the mother of my winter rose plants but God did they smoke good. They had a overripe Mango smell and the cleanest fruitiest taste.


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 16, 2017)

darkzero said:


> naw they were dwarfs and they ended up being the mother of my winter rose plants but God did they smoke good. They had a overripe Mango smell and the cleanest fruitiest taste.


Was gonna say My stardawg ended up finishing about that size. First 3 plants pulled 5 Oz dry. 2nd 3 had to chop early cos I have vine weevil larvae eating my roots. But still pulled 2 Oz dry for smoke and the rest is in the freezer as trim. (I'm waiting for some rectified spirit to make a RSO for the Mrs) do you know anything about AN PH perfect coco? Been using coco for a couple of weeks and the fluctuation in PH is ridiculous. I know my tap water comes out between 7.4 and 7.7 so it should buffer itself. Just wanna hear a few peoples views before I shell out AN prices


----------



## darkzero (May 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Was gonna say My stardawg ended up finishing about that size. First 3 plants pulled 5 Oz dry. 2nd 3 had to chop early cos I have vine weevil larvae eating my roots. But still pulled 2 Oz dry for smoke and the rest is in the freezer as trim. (I'm waiting for some rectified spirit to make a RSO for the Mrs) do you know anything about AN PH perfect coco? Been using coco for a couple of weeks and the fluctuation in PH is ridiculous. I know my tap water comes out between 7.4 and 7.7 so it should buffer itself. Just wanna hear a few peoples views before I shell out AN prices


Naw never used Any AN Products Mostly Organic But have used the Sunleaves Coir brick mixed in my supersoil, never had an issue but one thing I do is test the ph of my soil that my plants are in and make sure my water ph is at 6.5-6.8 my tap the water comes out at 8


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 16, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Naw never used Any AN Products Mostly Organic But have used the Sunleaves Coir brick mixed in my supersoil, never had an issue but one thing I do is test the ph of my soil that my plants are in and make sure my water ph is at 6.5-6.8 my tap the water comes out at 8


I've been using ionic base nutes in soil. Soil PH always stayed around the 6 to 6.5 mark. I still ph'd my water and nutes to 6.5 too but probably did more harm than good. It's a Phosphorus pentoxide I was using to pH down even when I was adding pk so ratios must have been well off. Stardawg was my first grow BTW


----------



## darkzero (May 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> I've been using ionic base nutes in soil. Soil PH always stayed around the 6 to 6.5 mark. I still ph'd my water and nutes to 6.5 too but probably did more harm than good. It's a Phosphorus pentoxide I was using to pH down even when I was adding pk so ratios must have been well off. Stardawg was my first grow BTW


ahh I C, I was using Gen Hydro ph up and ph down kit when I was growing


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 16, 2017)

darkzero said:


> ahh I C, I was using Gen Hydro ph up and ph down kit when I was growing too much going on now to do that with our Attorney General Sessions and Trump on some bs too much of a risk


Yeah we have loads of political bs fucking shit up too. General election in the next 4 weeks. Hopefully lib dems get in. They want to legalise the green. Save the NHS and do more to assist young families. All of these appeal to me. Yet it will be a conservative landslide by way of rigging. I use growth technology PH up and down. My sister just lost one side of her business due to a legislation change over here meaning it's illegal to sell thiacloprid anymore. Ironically as she shifted all her stock I got vine weevils. The one thing that actually gets rid of them is thiacloprid. The other is beneficial nematodes to eat the larvae. Hope shit balances nicely your side of the pond soon enough and mine so we can grow and live in peace


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 16, 2017)

darkzero said:


> ahh I C, I was using Gen Hydro ph up and ph down kit when I was growing


My long ass reply is gonna look dodgy af now you edited your post ha


----------



## darkzero (May 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Yeah we have loads of political bs fucking shit up too. General election in the next 4 weeks. Hopefully lib dems get in. They want to legalise the green. Save the NHS and do more to assist young families. All of these appeal to me. Yet it will be a conservative landslide by way of rigging. I use growth technology PH up and down. My sister just lost one side of her business due to a legislation change over here meaning it's illegal to sell thiacloprid anymore. Ironically as she shifted all her stock I got vine weevils. The one thing that actually gets rid of them is thiacloprid. The other is beneficial nematodes to eat the larvae. Hope shit balances nicely your side of the pond soon enough and mine so we can grow and live in peace


I sure hope so thats messed up you got weevils gotta look up what they are. check out some stuff called sms 209 https://sierranaturalscience.com/natural-pesticides/sns-209/


----------



## darkzero (May 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> My long ass reply is gonna look dodgy af now you edited your post ha


lol not really you and me know what we are talking bout. check out my other journals the winter rose ones in particular and you get a broad idea of how I grow tech wise and they are ww x bb cross


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 16, 2017)

darkzero said:


> I sure hope so thats messed up you got weevils gotta look up what they are. check out some stuff called sms 209 https://sierranaturalscience.com/natural-pesticides/sns-209/


It is messed up. I managed to get half a bottle of trounce after I already chopped them so I blasted my grow area with it. Bleached it. And blasted again before this run so hopefully I'll be okay. Will go and have a look at your winter rose now mate


----------



## mr buddy (Jul 12, 2017)

amgprb said:


> Great Genetics! Very very pleased with everything about her. HUGE yield, potent widow buzz. I am on my second run of her, and have made my own fem ceeds using this strain! Last run w her, very lemony (ww) smelling. This time, i shit you not, she wreaks like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!
> 
> I like to grow multiple strains at once, I had 5 plants going under a 400 watt HPS in a soil mix using only one gallon pots. I grew her as a single stalked plant and popped off a bit over 3 oz off of her alone!


Old post I know but did u lst train and top this or ket her just grow I have 5 I want to start on


----------



## Poontanger (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes an old thread , but if I may , my 2 cents worth ……..it seems to me that no matter what strain we discuss , there are lovers & haters , & all the inbetween , this 1 no exception , but a few things do stand out about WWxBB, the smoke isnt the greatest, but the plant is user friendly & the yields are pretty good if you have a little experience (just reading all the comments) & 1 other important factor , which pheno are U going to get 1 that heads toward WW , or BB
I also find it interesting that after a lot of research , BB does stand out when it comes to filling the jars , but the product isn't the greatest...……….in all fairness , the only way to find out if it suits your needs is to have a go !!
1 other point i'd like to make is that BB has been used exstencively with a lot of other strains to increase yield ,
comments please, taking into consideration that when this thread was started , a lot of growing practises have changed , lights nutes , environmental control...….also if you look at some eed banks WWxBB is right up there nowadays, or so they suggest ………..thx for reading &any further discussion appreiated


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Jun 29, 2020)

Well this is an old ass thread but I’ll try to start it back up. Currently I have 2 WWxBB going. One of them would grow 3 stems per node. I’m only at 7 weeks of veg now. Here’s a picture of the freak. Hoping it’ll be one of the better phenos. It’s super busy and should have LOTS of bud sites. Really like how thick branches are and lower branches are growing up nicely for flat canopy.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 29, 2020)

25 pages of hemp and wtf is that. Not sure if some of you should be watering the plants or quarantining them in the compost pile just to be safe.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Jun 29, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 25 pages of hemp and wtf is that. Not sure if some of you should be watering the plants or quarantining them in the compost pile just to be safe.


I take it your not a big bud fan?


----------



## Rizlared (Jun 30, 2020)

To each their own.

I have fond memories of growing this strain. My first successful grow and high yielding.

Gave me confidence and rewarding.

Enjoy your grow


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 30, 2020)

Bigdaddy76 said:


> I take it your not a big bud fan?


I have no issues with the set of genetics as I have never grown it out from any company that offers it. I came into the thread open minded and still am but I would grow no ones product in this thread. You would go homeless even in prohibition states with this quality of pot. I am a fan of pot that looks at least as good as mids. Every plant here is awful. I would be looking for another breeder if I grew out anything in the thread and got these results. In 2020 if you don't have flavor, smell, and looks why even grow it? I can deal with no looks I am not trying to sell out of a storefront, but it had better have outstanding taste and smell from start to finish of joint or bowl. There are a shit load of companies that offer nothing but top shelf these days /shrug.

You even hear people complain of the high several times in the thread...Sounds exactly like industrial grade hemp grown for extracts and not fibers.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Jul 1, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have no issues with the set of genetics as I have never grown it out from any company that offers it. I came into the thread open minded and still am but I would grow no ones product in this thread. You would go homeless even in prohibition states with this quality of pot. I am a fan of pot that looks at least as good as mids. Every plant here is awful. I would be looking for another breeder if I grew out anything in the thread and got these results. In 2020 if you don't have flavor, smell, and looks why even grow it? I can deal with no looks I am not trying to sell out of a storefront, but it had better have outstanding taste and smell from start to finish of joint or bowl. There are a shit load of companies that offer nothing but top shelf these days /shrug.
> 
> You even hear people complain of the high several times in the thread...Sounds exactly like industrial grade hemp grown for extracts and not fibers.


I think a lot of it is poor growing abilities along with bad phenos because there are people who said the really liked it. You know as well as I do, you’ve got to have some skills to grow top quality weed. Obviously strains play a major part, but I feel, you get the right pheno and have some skills, you’ll have a product you’ll be more then happy with. Along with great yields! I don’t buy anything that has big bud in it is garbage! Granddaddy Purple is my absolute favorite, mostly cause of terp, and it’s a big bud hybrid!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 1, 2020)

Bigdaddy76 said:


> I think a lot of it is poor growing abilities along with bad phenos because there are people who said the really liked it. You know as well as I do, you’ve got to have some skills to grow top quality weed. Obviously strains play a major part, but I feel, you get the right pheno and have some skills, you’ll have a product you’ll be more then happy with. Along with great yields! I don’t buy anything that has big bud in it is garbage! Granddaddy Purple is my absolute favorite, mostly cause of terp, and it’s a big bud hybrid!


Who offers good genes of this? I'll do some researching. So far I would buy Female Seeds version. They have been very reliable for me for over a decade now. I want something with heavy smell, yield, and taste. I can fix looks. This is a classic hybrid of two classics so it had me looking. I know bigbud paid the bills for years for many.









Female Seeds: White Widow x Big Bud | Leafly


Get details and read the latest customer reviews about White Widow x Big Bud by Female Seeds on Leafly.




www.leafly.com


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 1, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Who offers good genes of this? I'll do some researching. So far I would buy Female Seeds version. They have been very reliable for me for over a decade now. I want something with heavy smell, yield, and taste. I can fix looks. This is a classic hybrid of two classics so it had me looking. I know bigbud paid the bills for years for many.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew snow white by nirvana years ago, a widow cross, and it was surprisingly really good. A unique flavor, earthy yet floral but lip smacking good. Stone was good. 

I've never tried the ww x big bud seeds I've had, all freebies, because I have yet to see an impressive pic of finished buds. And all the flower pics look awful.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 1, 2020)

I just found this thread but no lie I’ve been running this ever since buying from Herbies in 2012.
I must have hit the lotto with it. It is the stankiest, frostiest, very dense buds and hard indica leaner (don’t wake and bake if you have plans) done in 60 days. It has a rotten funk to it, no citrus or any of that. This one was the smallest yielder of the pack, looked totally different than the others but very hardy and will take any nutes you throw at her. It is the go to for migraines and a good night cap. 
The others were all big bud dominate and the smoke was very bland.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Jul 1, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> I just found this thread but no lie I’ve been running this ever since buying from Herbies in 2012.
> I must have hit the lotto with it. It is the stankiest, frostiest, very dense buds and hard indica leaner (don’t wake and bake if you have plans) done in 60 days. It has a rotten funk to it, no citrus or any of that. This one was the smallest yielder of the pack, looked totally different than the others but very hardy and will take any nutes you throw at her. It is the go to for migraines and a good night cap.
> The others were all big bud dominate and the smoke was very bland.


You found one of the good phenotypes. Unless you get lucky, you usually have to pheno hunt (10-20 seeds). Some commercial operations will pheno hunt 100’s of seeds (same strain) to find the best one. WAY to many phenotypes, of same strain, to make an intelligent comment about if it’s a good strain or not, unless you’ve ran a pheno hunt. Just need to find the unicorns of the strain. I actually enjoy pheno hunts. The runts suck though!


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 26, 2021)

Yea I’m going to bump this oldie. I feel it a duty to Female Seed Co. and this thread as I mentioned the gem I’ve been running 2 posts up. I forgot I had her going this round and checked the tag on a frosty girl before lights out. Ah I should have recognized her. Somewhere in the 4 week range. The stinky funk on her will crinkle the nose to anyone who catches a whiff. Touch her and everyone you see that day will know your hobbies. I really would like to get her tested because she crushes migraines and the ladies cramps quick and effectively like nothing else I’ve ran all these years.


----------

